# recommend some good films you've seen lately



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

American Gangster - Very Good, Denzel doing the do in this!

Superbad - Blokes film and farking hilarious!!! "It's in..............oh my god it's in!"

knocked up - Good, funny sh1t

I am Legend - Fully ****, 28 days later wins hands down, just goes to show big budget and star doesn't do it! Advertising made it look good, end product was shash

London to brighton - Good solid raw film

Hatch - 2006 film but great fun gore slasher with some choice, finishers! short aswell so you don't get too bored

Bourne Ultimatum - solid 3rd film, great trilogy!

Hotrod - Defo worth a watch if you want some comedy, some funny moments in this film


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Analgedden.....

Teen Girls love cum 4

American gang"bang"star


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL @ magic.

I actually thought i am legend was very good


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> LOL @ magic.
> 
> I actually thought i am legend was very good


Yeah but DB still has the first one the bugger.....

I saw American Gangster recently and thought that was poo....like a rushed Scarface but not as clever....

A bit gay but Stardust was quite good, it was just a really original film which was well produced.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I aint seen nothing good since Blood Diamond and 300


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> LOL @ magic.
> 
> I actually thought i am legend was very good


I am legend = gash

Shoot em up is pretty good.

Good idea for a thread, I had meant to do this yesterday!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Is gash good or bad ??

I dont speak teenage


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

lol @ magic! Also I too have watched stardust but weren't ready to let loose I'd watched it haha, quite good fun film actually.

@ bulldozer - serious! I just didn't feel it went anywhere, vague storyline and rubbish ending.

American Gangster is no scarface but still really enjoyed it and thought it was a solid film.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol bully gash is bad, think it means **** or fanny or something along those lines


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Slender said:


> @ bulldozer - serious! I just didn't feel it went anywhere, vague storyline and rubbish ending.


I think a lot of people had the wrong idea about the film , cos the trailer was a bit misleading maybe.

I thought it was refreshingly different, last thing we needed was another zombie's have taken over the world so lets blow there heads off movie , they are getting boring now lol. 

Hey i nearly cried when the dog died


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

gym rat said:


> lol bully gash is bad, think it means **** or fanny or something along those lines


That is indeed one of its meanings, its a phrase I picked up from my father, meaning not of good quality...


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Aww you poor sausage! haha

I just didn't get that gripped by it! Will looked pretty cut in the pointless wide grip chins scene though. (no ****)


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

American Gansta - great

I am Legend - really liked this.

Enchanted - amazing film

St Trinians - was ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Loved i am legend and sweeny todd even though its a full musical.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Loved i am legend and sweeny todd even though its a full musical.


I heard that the sound of music is your all time farourite


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bourne Ultimatum - excellant

Shooter - very good

Die Hard 4 - good film but crap ending

i am going to watch American Gangster this weekend on DVD so will know what it is like then...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I heard that the sound of music is your all time farourite


 mg: tosser:love:

Nah sweeny todd was actually really good i was upset at first when i realised it was full musical and before 20 mins was up about 15 people left the theater but it got so good people cheered and clapped closer to the end.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

These are so last year, but caught them on sky over xmas.

The departed.

Smokin aces.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yeah thats what i wanted to see Paul reminded me. Shooter! anyone else seen this??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The best film I've seen lately is Brotherhood...a korean war film


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I recently saw Tears of the Sun with Bruce Willis and i thought that was quite good.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh I watched The Kingdom the other day - Not a bad film, again worthy of a watch! Quite sad ending


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Superbad was THE film of last year for me though.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Hey i nearly cried when the dog died


yes my popcorn was very wet (crying...nothing else)

I thought I am legend was a good film, didnt think id like it due to zombies and stuff but it was good.

Others good ones ive seen recently

Rescue Dawn

American Gangster

The golden comapass

Bourne Ultimatum

Die hard 4 (A few months ago now but very good anyway)

Enchanted (i dont care if its a kids film..i watched it anyway)

Godfather Trilogy (watch them every xmas)

oh and i think i watched every xmas film ever made over xmas...scrooged is a classic..and i watched back to the Future 2 last night..MJ FOX at his best lol


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

the prestige.............. good

3 10 to Yuma.............. good

i am legend................ ok

the Bourne ultimatum....exellant

the kingdom.................ok

spider man 3.................canny

harsh times..................ok

last king of scotland.......good

blood daimaond..............good

the gaurdian..................good

catch a fire...................good

transformers..................ok

die hard 4......................canny

shooter.........................canny

lol had 2 weeks of slept, ate, watched movies, played on ps3, made love trained ,been great


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Rescue Dawn is suposed to be good, and I can't wait for Rambo 4


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

300 was average IMO...Gladiator is a million times better!

Bourne Ultimatum...awesome

Transformers...awesome

January 25th...Rambo 4 is out I believe! Can't wait!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

300 : brilliant

Death at a Funeral : funny as fck

Pathfinder : enjoyed

Stardust : good fantasy movie

Shooter : Good

Bourne * : all good.

Memento : Very good. pay attention. story goes backwards.

Transformers : good

The Prestige : good

Stander : good

Blood Diamond : good

Cougar Club : entertaining

Waiting : good/funny

Superbad : walked out just after halfway. What a piece of sh!t.

I am Legend : although entertaining it drew off other movies for it's story.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Rescue Dawn is suposed to be good, and I can't wait for Rambo 4


4 !!! Sh!t .... how much test and growth hormones is Stallone going to take for this movie to get into shape. Wonder if he got his stash back from Australia?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

> the prestige.............. good
> 
> 3 10 to Yuma.............. good
> 
> ...


is canny good or bad, i thought shooter was the b0ll0x


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

without a doubt BLOOD DIAMOND and THE DEPARTED without sounding gay de caprio is a real quality actor


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Rise of the Footsoldier. Violence, Drugs, Sex, Guns. Just what a good film shud have IMO


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Bourne Ultimatum - Awesome

I am legend - Great

Transformers - OMFG what an awesome film, best film of last year for me if you dont like this you are gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

i must be gay then cos i though transformers was one big piece of grated cheese


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

transformers was cheese.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Of course Transformers was cheesy...what did you expect? I expected great graphics and fight scenes, and Optimus Prime to be a bada$$...I got all i wished for!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> Transformers - OMFG what an awesome film, best film of last year for me *if you dont like this you are gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I stand by my statement  

This year should be a good year for mewvies!

the new batman film is out  Ironman is out  aaaaaaand the new James Bond film is out later this year too


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

squat_this said:


> Of course Transformers was cheesy...what did you expect? I expected great graphics and fight scenes, and Optimus Prime to be a bada$$...I got all i wished for!!!


well said.

Nothing wrong with a bit lump of chedder anyhow , still entertaining


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

looking forward to the new batman. I thought Christian Bale was excellent in Begins.

I think Daniel Craig is a good Bond so im looking forward to his next one. I thought Clive Owen would of been a good bond to be honest.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> looking forward to the new batman. I thought Christian Bale was excellent in Begins.
> 
> I think Daniel Craig is a good Bond so im looking forward to his next one. I thought Clive Owen would of been a good bond to be honest.


Yup yup Bale is awesome as batman, he does a good job in most of his roles as far as I am aware!

And Daniel Craig for me is the best bond at the moment, though I agree that Clive Owen would have been a good choice.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I also thought bale was good in a film called Harsh Times.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> without a doubt BLOOD DIAMOND and THE DEPARTED without sounding gay de caprio is a real quality actor


I thought Blood diamond was a good film although slow starting but very good.

I thought Departed was very average tbh.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Departed was pants. Blood Diamond is Di Caprios only good film. Rest are poo


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bkotey said:


> Rise of the Footsoldier. Violence, Drugs, Sex, Guns. Just what a good film shud have IMO


Yeah I enjoyed that. Did think it was funny that he was doing all those steroids but looked no different though


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

hes done more than 1 good film, i liked blood diamond, the departed, the aviator, whats eating gilbert grape (what a film), the beach, catch me if you can, titanic lol, gangs of new york, the quick and the dead and hes been in a few more films that i didnt like too much

body of lies looks like its gonna be atop film this year


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Forget Bale as Batman - he was better at Bateman! Dont just look at, Eat it! LMAO


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

The bucket list is out soon, watched a hd copy of it online the other day, one of the best films i have seen in a long time. morgan freeman and jack nicholson are two of my favourite actors and it worked on so many levels.

if you can only see one film this year, this has to be it!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i watched a few films this last week whilst on the road...

the best one i took with me was 'the brave one' with jodie foster.. the corniest one.. 'revenge of the teenage vixens from outer space'. i took 'i am legend' but wasn't in the mood for it.

the new st. trinians film is great... and definately not for kids..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I really like I Am Legend, and the Rise of the Footsoldier.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Possibly already been mentioned:

Lucky number sleven and The departed - superb


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I just finished watching " cashback " really good film, highly recommended


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Eastern Promises - great film about foreign organised crime

Bourne Ultimatum - bloody great!

Rise of the footsoldier......................


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Eastern promises..forgot about that great film, i watched Mr brooks last night, very good too..it had kevin costner in which put me off but he and the film where very good and the red head from csi and demi moore provided some eye candy!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Good Luck Chuck : 

I Am Legend : 

Alien Vs Predator : 

The Golden Compass :


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I watched 'The Bucket List' last night....

the wife wanted to see it so she put the dvd on.... i then looked up the synopsis and thought 'this is gonna be crap' boy was I wrong. A moving, sensitive, inspiring film. very well done indeed.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

theres a new RAMBO out next month ... cant wait love those films


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Watched Carlitos Way the other night again. Bleedin classic. Al Pacino is the king.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Bought casino last night from Tesco for £3..classic film


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just watched Mullholland Drive..... WTF!!!

Going to give "Smokin Aces" a chance in a minute.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

smokin aces was pretty cool


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Ironball said:


> Watched Carlitos Way the other night again. Bleedin classic. Al Pacino is the king.


Agreed. This film gets unfairly over-shadowed by Scarface and Godfather trilogy, but is right up there with them.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Just watched Mullholland Drive..... WTF!!!
> 
> .


I tried to watch it, lasted 10 minutes and had to turn it off.....

The lives of others is another good foreign film, but brotherhood is my fav foreign film


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

just watched 'death sentance' not bad.not bad at all.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well

rise of the foot soliders

shooter

romper stomper

american history x

AvP2

1408

28 days later

I.D

Dirty sanchez movie 

Beowulf (was ok not too bad)

i have watched 4-5 films everynight for the last 2 weeks and they are the only ones i remember watching :S


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

the speech optimus prime does right at the end sucks! ruined it all 

felt embarrassed watching that


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Loved death sentance and beowulf!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am legend is acctually a fairly old short story so i reckon alot of the modern films would of copied it


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

I am legend definitely

Zodiac was good

The Kingdom is a good shooter flick.

Sunshine

The Brave one


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I watched shooter last night with mark walberg (sp) was pretty good actually nice lil action movie... pretty straight forward story line well worth a watch! hot bird in it aswell!


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

DB said:


> nice lil action movie... pretty straight forward story line well worth a watch! hot bird in it aswell!


Have to agree with the above.

The departed is a good movie too.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

for sheer fun and games... shoot-em-up is a pointless blast of a movie...... great fun to watch.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Let's not forget the classic "Fear and Loathing Las Vegas"

if you eve been to the hell and back on substances this movie relays it pretty well. And I dont know anyone else who could pulll it off other than Johnny Depp.

"We in bat country!!"


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

is it me or does Jean Claude Van Damme films get worse?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> is it me or does Jean Claude Van Damme films get worse?


No you just growing up and seeing more and more what a crap actor he is!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Once were warriors & What becomes of the broken hearted - superb films

The acid house!

Chopper!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Once were warriors & What becomes of the broken hearted - superb films
> 
> The acid house!
> 
> Chopper!


Once were warriors is a great film

i liked shoot'em up with clive owen recently

saw golden compass....kids film IMO

the kingdoms good too


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Watched Grindhouse - Deathproof the other night, if you rate tarantino you should like this!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

O.k guys lets get started 

Rise of The Footsoldier - Yes thats a very good movie

Pulse - WATCH IT! very good and unrated scary supernatural film with a new theme!

Mr.Woodcock - COMPLETE let down. Only a few funny parts.

Shoot em up - Random as hell but action packed. Not great

1408 - Great twisted film about haunted hotel room

The woodsman - RUN RUN RUN AND DONT EVER WATCH

Knocked up - over 2 hours long! OVER 2 hours. boring!

Rush Hour 3 - always good for a laugh with action enjoyed

Simpsons movie - dissappointed! stick to tv

Evan Almighty - Yea... got to serious on its self and lost the funny half way threw

Prirates at worlds end - hmmm. so many sub plots it confused 4 poeple i was with. However it does link them togehter at end but tried to hard and failed.

Blood Diamond - Great film you must watch

hairSpray - Bored and couldnt be bothered, did not enjoy

Oceans Thriteen - as with most sequeels they go to far and forget what the point of the original film was. Was o.k but not fantastic.

Black Christmas - well.. what can i say.. dont watch

Flood - DONT DO IT awfull

The hitcher - ah noce again not to write home about

Zodiac - Long long film.. but interesting with annoying end

Die Hard 4.0 - LOVED it  Great fun

Captivity - messed up film with odd plot as it kinda goes off on one

Hostel part 2 - S***! completely stupid

Vacancy - yea worth a watch.. a bit of scary fun

Spider man 3 - yea guess so.. was average

300 - OH YEA BABY! AWESOME

Thats just the last 3 weeks movie watching! LOL!!  I got a database of 1300 films i watched with my reviews.. do enjoy movies. probably why i cant lose body fat! LOL


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Rise of The Footsoldier....thats a quality film.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

13th Warrior is another excellent film.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

The guy Rise of a foot soldier is based is actually a fairly big guy in person adn a really funny bloke.

Bucket List was hilarious, loved it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Watched Good Bye Lenin! last week - really well made, and it fed my interest in what was East Germany.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Watched that

'I think I love my wife' the other day with Chris Rock in it....man that dude makes me laugh

Pretty good film, had me p1ssing myself except for at the end where it goes a little girly.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

An old one but good - The Game - Micheal Douglass


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Can't believe ppl actually enjoyed Rise of the footsoldier......it couldn't have been more bulllsh1ttyfied if he tried.

And that geezer with the dodgy wig... 

Yeah......steroids...pure muscle.....6 weeks on....6 weeks off........nawty stuff :crazy:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

this is england-that was what i was like/into at that age-junior skinhead-but scotland obviously


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Five-O said:


> Can't believe ppl actually enjoyed Rise of the footsoldier......it couldn't have been more bulllsh1ttyfied if he tried.
> 
> And that geezer with the dodgy wig...
> 
> Yeah......steroids...pure muscle.....6 weeks on....6 weeks off........nawty stuff :crazy:


I finished watching that yesterday, what a load of $hit, lol

I also watched The Golden Compass, and I am Legend, both [email protected], 

Golden Compass looked great, but f*ck all story, and no point to the film.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Nytol said:


> ,and I am Legend, both [email protected],


Really?What didnt you like about it?

I enjoyed that one in the cinema......besides the zombies i thought they looked a bit dodgy.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> Really?What didnt you like about it?
> 
> I enjoyed that one in the cinema......besides the zombies i thought they looked a bit dodgy.


I thought it was really slow, and tried to be over dramatic but failed, I thought '28 days later', (which is pretty much the same film), was many times better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I thought it was really slow, and tried to be over dramatic but failed, I thought '28 days later', (which is pretty much the same film), was many times better.


You need to watch Todd Sweeny i am sure you would love that one lmao


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> I finished watching that yesterday, what a load of $hit, lol
> 
> I also watched The Golden Compass, and I am Legend, both [email protected],
> 
> Golden Compass looked great, but f*ck all story, and no point to the film.


lmao....told you you'd hate it mate...lol.....I heard the same about I am legend too.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Belleville Rendez-vous is on BBC4 tonight just after 10, I'll be watching that.


----------



## attitude746 (Oct 17, 2007)

Not really recent but Crank is a good film


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Belleville Rendez-vous is on BBC4 tonight just after 10, I'll be watching that.


Thought that was Bourneville boulevard mate - but different strokes for diff folks eh?

Crank was sh1te - War is better for Jason Statham, or Cellular.

Beowulf was a bunch of **** too, very disappointed in that after the hype.

No Country for dead men is good.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

lucky number sleven had a great twist at the end.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Watched The Kingdom and We Own the Night yesterday, thought both were great.

Going to watch Jessie James and 3:10 to Yuma today, can't beat a good western on a Sunday


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Crank was so bad, it was good, lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

watched Deat Proof and Rise of the foot soldier last night and both were absolute sh*te. That rise of the foot soldier was the most bulls*it film I've ever seen. The only truth in it was when the Essex boys got killed. In fact it was a poor remake of the Essex Boys imo. Absolute tosh.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

my digi box packed in so went and bought some ex rentals form bbusters,...

watched "number 23" with jim carey last nite,.....hmmmm spose it were ok,..

then i watched "hostel 2" hahahah ,...

oooh i just had an idea for a thread,...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Man on Fire is one of the best revenge movies ive ever seen  Watch it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Man on Fire is one of the best revenge movies ive ever seen  Watch it


Watched that last night, impressed I was


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Death Sentence is pretty good as well.

I watched Tears of the Sun this morning, that is ok, wouldn't recommend it though.

Best film ever is still Black Hawk Down, I have seen that about 1000 times!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I found No23 quite irritating TBH, The Layer Cake is one film I can watch many times, very good if you've not seen it.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nytol said:


> I found No23 quite irritating TBH, The Layer Cake is one film I can watch many times, very good if you've not seen it.


I actually highly recommend Walking Tall and Welcome to the Jungle  I have watched these films loads and they are 2 of my favourite action films, awesome!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Walking Tall was OK, did not like the other one.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Man on fire is an awesome film


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

juno


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> I found No23 quite irritating TBH, The Layer Cake is one film I can watch many times, very good if you've not seen it.


Yeah I enjoyed Layer Cake, an underated film IMO, some nice twists and turns in the film that make it better than the average slop that gets put out.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For inventiveness and nice - if completely misleading - scenery: Run, Lola, Run (Lola Rennt).

I would also recommend Downfall (Der Untergang) for sheer emotional power and an insight into those final days.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

downfall was good but was more artistic licence than fact? yeah followed facts but like a film like the soviets made about hitler was factually incorrect in parts as to totally show the world why national socialism was wrong when we already knew without lies.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> ...
> 
> Best film ever is still Black Hawk Down, I have seen that about 1000 times!


I agree BHD is one of the bestestest movies ever. Got the OST as well kicks ass too. :gun:

No country was good especially the psychopathic hitman in it. :wacko:

Planet terror from Robert Rodriguez with the one-legged babe :crutch:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> downfall was good but was more artistic licence than fact? yeah followed facts but like a film like the soviets made about hitler was factually incorrect in parts as to totally show the world why national socialism was wrong when we already knew without lies.


At the end of the day, every film based on true events has to have some artistic licence. Yes, the film is heavily based on Traudl Junge's book, and she not only survived the bunker but had unprecedented access to Hitler in the final days; but she wasn't everywhere and didn't hear everything so that gaps have to be filled. Still, I have no reason to doubt that the overall tenor of the film isn't accurate.

Titanic on the other hand.....................


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Black Hawk Down is brilliant. Going to get that on blu-ray


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

black hawk down is quality.

My favourite film is Heat with De Nero and Pacino. I just cant find a film better then that.

I saw shooter and i liked it, was good.

American ganster was cool.

Man on fire was excellent, really worth a watch if you aint seen it.


----------



## kevvyb2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

watched aliens vs predator requiem this morn..it was ok but gettin a bit weiry now..sweeney todd was ok but not a great musical lover


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

King Dong in Hong Kong! :smokin:


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Cloverfield!

AWESOME!!!

make sure you make this a cinema experience if not you want 42"+ and your surround sound cranked!


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

Slender said:


> Cloverfield!
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> 
> make sure you make this a cinema experience if not you want 42"+ and your surround sound cranked!


Sorry to say I totally disagree. Cloverfield to me was total [email protected].

Saying that blair witch was a total none event for me too.

The story is interesting but the whole - I have to go and save my GF no matter what soon gets old and the dialogue is crap. the ropey handy cam POV is irritating after about 45 seconds.

In the valley of Elah is a good movie as is no country for dead men.

Before the devil knows your dead is good

We own the night looks good too.

Collateral

Chronicles of Riddick Directors cut. Pitch Black

The recruit. Swat. Edison. Insomnia. Event Horizon. Stir of Echoes. Leon. Fifth Element. Things to do in denver when you are dead. The Mexican. Mr and Mrs Smith. Taking Lives (Jolie gets her Jublies out......giggity giggity!!)


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

meet joe black-first time ive sen it-clever i liked it so did mrs,the burd in it lovely too


----------



## roguetrainer00 (Feb 2, 2008)

heat, goodfellas, scarface.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i watched rambo 4 last nite and i enjoyed it, bit over the top but cool


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally watched Blood Diamond - Really enjoyed it.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Not a new film and probably isnt well known:

The life of David Gale

Latest Movies ive watched and liked:

Mr. Brooks - Kevin Costner as a serial killer, good!

3 10 to Yuma

Good Luck chuck - funny

Hitman - was entertaining

Planet Terror - good old zombie loads of gore film

If you like UFC stuff then The Scorpion was fairly good (french film)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Mr Brooks is brilliant. Im suprised i havent seen this before

Watched - John Q last night! Wicked film. Denzel is the man

Leon - Excellent film. Jean Remo's finest role

Cloverfield - keeps you on the edge of your seat.

Eddie Murphy Raw - Funny as fook. Old but worth a watch

Memento - Weird film

Falling Down - Makes me laugh this film as anyone can turn physco like this guy


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Leon is better in the international uncut version....

Witless Protection.... funny as...

Blood Diamond .. just brilliant...

Raiders of the lost ark... Harrison ford Classic.. revisiting all of the others with the kids so they can follow the lego game on the wii...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Hurricane - Denzel. Excellent

The dictator - Denzel. Excellent again!

Iron man was good


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Memento - Weird film


You can say that again! ive seen it twice and still dont know who he killed and why?

Ive just got some jap anime films, Spirited away, Princess Mononoke, Howls moving castle, Akira. Really wired, all of them, but very entertaining.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

playmate of the apes was a good watch


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

no country for old men is quite good

the eye is good too (with jesica alba)

kung fu panda is ok

shrooms is ok too


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

irreversible...

watched it a while ago and recently read a review of it...

it is shocking... it is one of the most violent rape scenes i've ever seen on films. I was dubious at first, it being a french film but it it is a brilliant bit of cinema.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

over her dead body is ok too (good one to watch with the missus to get brownie points as its quite funny)

national treasure 2 is ok

going to watch 10,000 bc soon so will let you know how it is


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> irreversible...
> 
> watched it a while ago and recently read a review of it...
> 
> it is shocking... it is one of the most violent rape scenes i've ever seen on films. I was dubious at first, it being a french film but it it is a brilliant bit of cinema.


That is one messed up movie. When he rapes that women in the tunnel i was shocked, its so graphic compared to other films.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Iron19 said:


> That is one messed up movie. When he rapes that women in the tunnel it was nasty.


me and the missus watched it together and it really got to me... i felt rotten after watching it but it was compelling viewing.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

The Incredible Hulk good film.

http://www.zezmo.com/divx.php?id=506#


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Jumper - pretty cool

Charlie Wilsons War - Good movie


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

thought street kings was good and mist was ok,battle for haditha was good aswell.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Rise of the foot soldier was a good film. I wathced the second half first, then the first half, god knows how, I think I must have clicked on the wrong chapter =[


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Slamdog said:


> irreversible...
> 
> watched it a while ago and recently read a review of it...
> 
> it is shocking... it is one of the most violent rape scenes i've ever seen on films. I was dubious at first, it being a french film but it it is a brilliant bit of cinema.


Yeah talk about disturbing.

Saw Iron man last night- awesome film.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Cloverfield - Because the lat 15 seconds of the film which explain the monster are very clever and i love how they linked in the footage from teh month before it all kicked off to the events unfolding.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

rocco animal trainer

belladonna


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hott Fuzz - Absolute pants humour. Not funny at all.

Eddie Murphy,Delirious - Old but funny as fook


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The films below I have on DVD but havent seen yet. Anyone seen any of the following? No Spoilers

Saw 4

The Bourne Ultimatum

3:10 to Yuma

Charlie Wilsons War

Michael Clayton

Ratatouille

Matchstick Men

Reign On Me

The Number 23

The Prestige

We Own The Night

Diary Of The Dead

Rambo 4

Condemned

There Will Be Blood

Untracable

1408

A Very British Gangster

No Country for Old Men

Apocalypto

In Bruges

The Bucket List

The Last King Of Scotland

The Persuit Of Happiness

Fracture


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmm goodmovies... Animal Farm, Naughty housewives, the video of my mates ex wife, playmate of the apes, fanny in the punjab, bigbutts, fat bitc*es can fcuk too, One in the pink one in the stink, bridgette the midget meets john long and his 10inch schlong.. and movies for when your not with the family: die hards..


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> hmmm goodmovies... Animal Farm, Naughty housewives, the video of my mates ex wife, playmate of the apes, fanny in the punjab, bigbutts, fat bitc*es can fcuk too, One in the pink one in the stink, bridgette the midget meets john long and his 10inch schlong.. and movies for when your not with the family: die hards..


 :lol:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> The films below I have on DVD but havent seen yet. Anyone seen any of the following? No Spoilers
> 
> Saw 4
> 
> ...


I have seen others on your list, but if they don't stick out in my head, then they were probably not that good.........


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> The films below I have on DVD but havent seen yet. Anyone seen any of the following? No Spoilers
> 
> Ratatouille - Watched this with the kids, and enjoyed it more than they did i think!
> 
> ...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Watch "Vantage Point" last night and it's pretty good. The entire story of the movie is only about 30 minutes but you see various peoples view points and involvement.

Worth watching. Oh and it has an excellent car chase scene.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN, you all need to watch this film its a cracker! the guy who plays the serial killer is bloody amazing and one scary guy, definetely makes you think at the end aswell and kind of makes you feel sorry for the killer 9/10 i rate it


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Saw the Bucket List last night. Very good film.

Nicolson and Freeman work a great chemistry together in this masterpiece. Worth a watch!!


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

they murdered I Am Legend, I know most books get ruined when they become films but DAMN.

sounds weird but Stardust was a really good film.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> The films below I have on DVD but havent seen yet. Anyone seen any of the following? No Spoilers
> 
> Saw 4 ok, but overdone now..
> 
> ...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Ive just got some jap anime films, Spirited away, Princess Mononoke, Howls moving castle, Akira. Really wired, all of them, but very entertaining.


classic anime there...

depending what style you prefer you can subdivide anime into so many genres..

i like mecha, but a lot of other stuff too. one that would go down well here is 'real bout high school' a full on mma type film with high school girls...

hentai is very popular....

my collection is a touch large, i may well put the list online again sometime.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> hmmm goodmovies... Animal Farm, Naughty housewives, the video of my mates ex wife, playmate of the apes, fanny in the punjab, bigbutts, fat bitc*es can fcuk too, One in the pink one in the stink, bridgette the midget meets john long and his 10inch schlong.. and movies for when your not with the family: die hards..


dont forget ben dover aka steve perry... i have all 40 of his films.. i also have a large adult collection... currently 3500 dvds....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ghostdog said:


> they murdered I Am Legend, I know most books get ruined when they become films but DAMN.


 the original i am legend was pretty good, then the first remake, 'the omega man' with charlton heston was also very well made... will smiths one... no thanks.. a poor remake at best, only saved by cgi..


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

borat, never laughed so much.

high five:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

The film Jumper is quite good also Good luck chuck and Hitman is great


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just watched National Tressure 2... Very American but alright for entertainment.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

^^ I watched that the other day...was good!

Also just watched Jumper (i know its been out for ages) but that was fairly entertaining aswell.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

kyrocera said:


> ^^ I watched that the other day...was good!
> 
> Also just watched Jumper (i know its been out for ages) but that was fairly entertaining aswell.


Got that come threw the post today... so thats on thursday nights list


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hancock - Quite Good actually. Will smith doing something different.

The Number 23 - Very Weird Film


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

watched 9th gate last night, never seen it before.. was a good watch definately recomend it if your like to use your mind..


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

National Treasure 2 - Watchable if you liked the first one

Semi Pro - Some funny bits but I think ferrell needs to come with something different

because he's been in alot of similar films these last few years.

Forgetting Sarah Marshall - FUNNY!

Adulthood - Good message, if you enjoyed the first one you'll like this.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Condemned. Quite good actually. Stone Cold is a beast!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

wanted was ok


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Lin I wanna go see this tomorrow is it worth the cinema trip?

I heart Jolie


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> watched 9th gate last night, never seen it before.. was a good watch definately recomend it if your like to use your mind..


Yeah great film, have just started reading the book "Club Dumas" which the film was based on.

Wanted is a good film.

Have also watched The Ruins lately and that was cool...some quite nasty bits with breaking bones and such...

88 Minutes wasnt bad either if you like Al Pacino


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone seen there will be blood? Ive had mixed opinions about it! Adam


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a film but a series on BBC1(weds at 1045pm ish)....'the visit'.

Episode 1 is on youtube if you search.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Has anyone seen there will be blood? Ive had mixed opinions about it! Adam


Thats the film with Daniel Day Lewis. Ive got it but i havent got around to seeing it yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Mr Brown said:


> Lin I wanna go see this tomorrow is it worth the cinema trip?
> 
> I heart Jolie


I did enjoy the film, bending the bullets was cool...you may be in for a shock with Angelina though, she has lost that much weight her head looks massive for her bod, real shame because she's a stunner  worth a trip

Lin


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Watched Wicker Man the other night...predictable and fvcking pointless...AVOID! Going to watch `kung fu panda` and `Wall-E` tonight...which about sums me up!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone remeber the movie: The Keep was made in the eighties i think.. remember that was a good movie


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

training day


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

DONT WATCH 10,000 BC

AWFUL!

(nuff said!)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

10,000 BC is a pile of poo.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

*Never back down*

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=795387337444957071


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I havent seen a new film thats good in a while.

Training day is great

the departed

blood diamond


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Just got back from the cinema having watched Hancock...Once you can get past all the cheese it is a very good/funny film IMO. I would recommend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Just watched Hancock and thought it was pretty damn good, first half was ace second half was...meh...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Patch said:


> Just got back from the cinema having watched Hancock...Once you can get past all the cheese it is a very good/funny film IMO. I would recommend.





Con said:


> Just watched Hancock and thought it was pretty damn good, first half was ace second half was...meh...


Can't wait to watch it...Will's funny in most of his sh!t anyway...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Watched Saw 4 yesterday with my mate. Everyone gets pretty fooked in all the saw films. I dont have a weak stomach, i was eating throughout the film. My mate couldnt hack it so he didnt eat LOL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Watched Cyborg with Van Damme. One of my favourite Van Damme films


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Watched "21" lastnight. very good.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

21.....what's that about?


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> 21.....what's that about?


Just in case you wasn't takin the pee 

Ben Campbell is a young, highly intelligent, student at M.I.T. in Boston who strives to succeed. Wanting a scholarship to transfer to Harvard School of Medicine with the desire to become a doctor, Ben learns that he cannot afford the $300,000 for the four to five years of school since he comes from a poor, working-class background. But one evening, Ben is introduced by his unorthodox math professor Micky Rosa into a small but secretive club of five students, Jill, Choi, Kianna, and Fisher whom are being trained by Professor Rosa of the skill of card counting at blackjack. Intriged by the desire to make money, Ben joins his new friends on secret weekend trips to Las Vegas where, using their skills of code talk and hand signals, they have Ben make hundreds of thousands of dollars in winning blackjack at casino after casino. Ben only wants to make enough money for the tuition to Harvard and then back out. But as fellow card counter, Jill Taylor, predicts, Ben becomes corrupted by greed and his arrogance at winning which lets his feelings get in the way, and it also puts Professor Rosa, as well as the group, on the radar of a brutal casino security enforcer, named Cole Williams, who holds a personal grudge of some kind against Rosa which threatens to undo everything the students have learned and earned.

:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sounds good....

I wasn't taking the p1ss, I've not seen it about yet....deffo one to watch though.

I think I've seen a documentary on the card counters, is it based on a true story?


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

supposed to be yes mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> 21.....what's that about?


Some guys talking... hot chick... some guys gambling... hot chick ... some guys doing something... hot chick!!

Naah as above, gambling system based on a real life event fo students that milked some las Vegas casinos. Follows a valid counting card formula for BlackJack so very enjoyable to watch.

Think it's based on the book "Bringing down the house".

Well worth watching. Kevin Spacey is brilliant as always and Kate Bosworth is worth a perv.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

THE BUCKET LIST -I love Jack Nichollson and it is just a brilliant film


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Talking of card counters I bought the best film in relation to that topic on Saturday



RAINMAN
​


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> THE BUCKET LIST -I love Jack Nichollson and it is just a brilliant film


Is it a real weepy ? I want to see this but cry very easily !!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

dont want to spoil it I watched it thinking it was gonna just be fun and that made it better


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Watched 'Street Kings' the other night with Keanu Reeves and Forest Whitaker.

Proper edge of the seat stuff from start to finish...superb film


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah was pleasantly surprised with that one, especially what he says to the spanish/mexican guys at the start. FAF


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I see it's on box office (bucket list) if it's really good I may put it on.....worth it or not??


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I loved Street Kings. Keanu slamming down the vodka and kicking ass.

Also his flat seems to contain only a bed a sink and a weights bench if I remember it correctly!

mark


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Redbelt, excellent MMA film with just about every famous face you can imagine.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah Rob its worth a watch, I dont really like him and was prepared not to like it when i went to the cinema but I really did


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i watched a good film lately called "dead man's shoes"


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

The Mist

Never Back Down

Geo


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Second KNOCKED UP.....fantastic film, really well written and sooo funny


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I see it's on box office (bucket list) if it's really good I may put it on.....worth it or not??


It's worth watching if you are a big fan of Nicholson/Freeman, they offer some hope to a dull film but to be honest the film just lacks that bit of spark.

Save your money.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

watched the Kite Runner ...... enjoyed it much more than i thought i would very uplifting


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

"Hero Wanted"

Pretty good movie too.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> watched the Kite Runner ...... enjoyed it much more than i thought i would very uplifting


That does look good...about afghanistan right?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

forbidden kingdom was good.... going to watch 'harold and kumar escape from guantanamo bay' later too


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I see it's on box office (bucket list) if it's really good I may put it on.....worth it or not??


Yeah worth it Rob


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Has there been any good horrors or jumpy films out lately ?

I remember seeing something advertised in the cinema a while back.

About people doing autopsys and they come to life/or do things to them ?

Can anybody else recomend any good new films ?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

well the new batman is out in 9 days


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

nathanlowe said:


> Has there been any good horrors or jumpy films out lately ?
> 
> I remember seeing something advertised in the cinema a while back.
> 
> ...


Awake is kinda like that...matey is being operated on but is awake during the procedure but paralysed by the anesthetic.

Ruins is kinda horror-ish pretty good film aswell.


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> i watched a good film lately called "dead man's shoes"


 Top film Paddy Constantine is great in it.

Watched "Teeth" last week with my bird, worst film i have ever seen very disturbing to:lol:


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

KUNG FU PANDA!!!

Saw it at the Imax, awesome fun!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

saw kung fu panda too....

ok, but not up to the hype... the kids got bored with it....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

"The Eye"

Not a bad movie, watch it late at night alone and it's got a bit of a chill to it.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Lord of war.

Nicolas cage

Think Blow but with firearms.


----------



## bigruss (Jul 16, 2008)

hancock! its a gd all round film!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

The eye - was awesome

Kung Fu Panda - Was a laugh

Definitely, maybe - Chick flick but great


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Kung Fu Panda and Hulk are the most recent films Ive seen, both were ace 

Seeing Hancock tonight and looking forward to Tropic Thunder!!

http://www.tropicthunder.com/


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Felon is a very good film to watch, also The Dark knight the new batman film, the cam copies released are poor though, best waiting untill its on the cinemas.


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

i watched 'The Replacements' the other day, funny sh!t!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

watched the live action version of 'Ichi the Killer' again.... that always is good for some bloodletting....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I watched Cleaner with Sam L Jackson that was good.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

gotta agree with felon just watched it really good with a tremendous performance by val kilmer


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Batman - the dark knight. Brilliant


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

The mist, watch it its amazing.

very un hollywood ending.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

dark knight - awesome

blazing saddles - hilarious

point break - rubbish

gattaca - inspiring


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Watched Babylon A.D. with Vin Diesel

Was an Ok watch, wasnt crap but the ending was not that great. Could of made it slightly better.

Cant wait for

Rock N Rolla

Max Payne

New 007


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I watched Hotel Rwanda it's a true story about the Rwandan genocide, has been called the African Schindlers List.

Over 800,000 people, mainly Tutsi, were killed by extremist Hutu militias........It's the most horrific film I've ever seen, can't believe this could have happened....I was in tears through the film, truly can't believe how ................arghhhhh can't think of the word to describe how enraged/upset I feel that people can be so cruel :cursing:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rwandan_Genocide

Stumpy x


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Lin try looking up the Armenian Genocide. 1.5million Armenians died. Im half Armenian by the way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Lin try looking up the Armenian Genocide. 1.5million Armenians died. Im half Armenian by the way.


I will..........it angers me so much how vile people are to other humans, I'm not a burn ya bra type bird, but I really don't see people as differant races/religions to a point where I'd harm someone in a sickenin way.

I split with my 1st hubby because he was an extreme racist, and the things that went on turned my stomach to a point I was physically sick, I couldn't have my kids brought up with this same attitude and way of life, I had to put a stop to it so I became a single mum with my kids at 24 and 14mths old................I will be quite now as I could go on all day :cursing:

Stumpy xx


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Lin said:


> I will..........it angers me so much how vile people are to other humans, I'm not a burn ya bra type bird, but I really don't see people as differant races/religions to a point where I'd harm someone in a sickenin way.
> 
> I split with my 1st hubby because he was an extreme racist, and the things that went on turned my stomach to a point I was physically sick, I couldn't have my kids brought up with this same attitude and way of life, I had to put a stop to it so I became a single mum with my kids at 24 and 14mths old................I will be quite now as I could go on all day :cursing:
> 
> Stumpy xx


Fair play Lin. I respect that. Its a cruel world we live in. Let the evil in this life teach us the difference from right and wrong and pass this lesson onto the ones we love.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just seen Rambo 4. I quite like it. Everyone gets fcuked at the end with the turret gun. Arms, legs all over the place. great


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Apocalypto :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

300!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Just seen Rambo 4. I quite like it. Everyone gets fcuked at the end with the turret gun. Arms, legs all over the place. great


You cvnt, dl'd that last night was gonna watch it tomorrow, no bloody point now.

although i do like seeing gore films...so maybe i want to watch it more 

Couldn't watch hostel 2 though, had to turn it off after they pulled a girl into a room hanging upside down, don't even now what happened next. Must be because i find it easier watching men die than girls...protectiveness i suppose!


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

im not reading back through all these pages to see if its already mentioned....?

but i watched a film called 'STARDUST' acouple of nights ago with the mrs, i knew nothing about the film & thought it would be sh1te.

but really enjoyed it! robert de niro & ricky gervis(sp?) are brilliant in it!

highly recommened for a cozy night in:thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Saw RockNRolla on saturday. Guy ritchie realy does make a good film. This film was brilliant, excellent cast with Gerald Butler (300 star). One of the quotes in the film cracked me up

"Fcking hell! There's more beauge in this place then there is brass! "

Go and watch it!!! Highly recommended


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Step brothers pretty funny film!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

watched Dececption the other night and was a pretty good film (are you free tonight  ), you gota watch Death Sentence if you aint seen it id give that 10/10, Inside Mans a good film like all films are with Danzel Washington in, and tanother must see movie is The Felon, im sure every guy on this forum will love this film another 10/10


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Watched Righteous Kill the other day. Was quite good. Worth a watch but doesnt touch Heat though. Still good to see 2 legends in the same film together. I think the bird in the movie is fit and would get it big time. 

Tropic thunder = crap. Dont watch, walked out of the cinema 15mins in. shame as the trailier looked good.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I watched Felon (Val Kilmer, Stephen Dorf) the other day that was very good.

also Deception (Hugh Jackman, Ewan Mcgregor) was very good too.


----------



## LordDecider (Sep 30, 2008)

No Country for Old Men - Awesome

Eastern Promises - Brutal

The Dark Knight

Not films I know but the best thing I have seen on the big or small screen for years is The Wire. Get the box sets, you will not be disappointed.

Also, again TV not film, Battlestar Galactica is awesome, but it's not just your usual SciFi twaddle. Genuine thought provoking stuff.

"It's all in the game yo. Once you in it, YOU in it"

Cheers

LD


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

kyrocera said:


> I watched Felon (Val Kilmer, Stephen Dorf) the other day that was very good.
> 
> also Deception (Hugh Jackman, Ewan Mcgregor) was very good too.


(downloading now) :thumb:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Off the top of my head..

The Dark Knight (2008)

The Departed (2006)

Mr. Brooks (2007)

Iron Man (2008)

Scarface (1983)

Street Kings (2008)

The Bourne Identity (2002)

American Gangster (2007)

Shooter (2007)

The Kingdom (2007)

Zodiac (2007)

X-Men (2000)

The Lookout (2007)

Underworld (2003)

Spider-Man (2002)

Blood Diamond (2006)

The Jacket (2005)

Fracture (2007)


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I have The Jacket at home, looking forward to watching it.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

hellbot 2 was pretty good


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> Let's not forget the classic "Fear and Loathing Las Vegas"
> 
> if you eve been to the hell and back on substances this movie relays it pretty well. And I dont know anyone else who could pulll it off other than Johnny Depp.
> 
> "We in bat country!!"


i loved the bit when they were drinking the adrenalin...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Mirrors is pretty good!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bleeding films are coming out too quick to keep up with!!!!

saw pineapple express,fairly funny...about potheads!!!

tropic thunder...the funniest thing is robert downey jr playing a black dude,funny as hell!!!!

bangkok dangerous ,was ok, a bit slow n lonley!!!

rock n rolla,was ok...nothing special...tbh honest cant stand things about junkies or glamourising it..scummy!!!

disaster movie...pile of sh*t....loads of nice birds tho!!!

cant think of anymore off the top of me head...

but check out the ovguide.com..........watch all the new stuff for free....live streaming,just buffering time no downloading!!!!!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

the air i breath - good film watched it last night


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

also watched Teen Wolf with me little lad  (it wasn't my pick...honestly)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Saw Death Race tonight and was very surprised............it was Really good!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have recently watched

the dark knight

*xmen 3*

*team america*

*
borat*

*hitman*

*
rise of the footsoldier*

hancock

yes im a bit slow when it comes to films, i would recommend the ones in bold


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> the dark knight
> 
> *xmen 3*
> 
> ...


What??

You wouldn't recommend The Dark Knight? :huh:

It's one of the best films i've ever seen! Heath Ledgers performance as the joker will go down in cinema history!

PS. *286,510 *Thousand people have voted for it on IMDB and awarded it with an average score of 9.1 out of 10. It was only released in the cinemas 3 months ago and is already the 4th highest grossing movie of ALL time. I'm sure it won't take long to get the Number 1 slot once the DVD is released.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i just didnt "get" it to be honest

i liked the first one that christian bale starred in though


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

I watched Taken last week, I was really surprised how good it was. I would definatly reccomend people to go watch it


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

watched womb raider tonight, another good one


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i just didnt "get" it to be honest


You should watch it on DVD when it comes out mate. You may pick more things up second time round, i've seen it a few times. :cool2:



MaKaVeLi said:


> watched womb raider tonight, another good one


Have you seen..

Gangbangs of New York, Star Whores & Forrest Hump? All worth a watch. :w00t:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

watched BEOWULF last night..

made me wanna run through the streets hitting people at random.. real blokes pic...

the effects were in most places astonishing.. i mean unreal,, in others ropey...

it kinda lost me when he was riding the dragons back and hopping around on it like a chinese gymnast...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i watched a video of my mate nailing my other mates mum last xmas party.... grrreaat!! think il give it him as present all wrpped up this xmas.. but wear my running shoes.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

fan-bleedin-tastic


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

PeterTheEater said:


> watched BEOWULF last night..
> 
> made me wanna run through the streets hitting people at random.. real blokes pic...
> 
> ...


I love this film, us cockneys even kicked the **** out of everyone back in the dark ages (my historical reference might be wrong here but it's only a film, time geeks)

I AM BEOWULF AN I 'AVE COME TO KILL YOUR MONSTA!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

when i first heard him on bout DA MONSTA i laughed, but it kinda suited the role..

i had to turn off the lights, turn the sound WAY up... and skin up a fat blunt to watch it though...


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I ****in love that film, actually makes me want to grow my hair and attack people with swords


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by davetherave View Post
> 
> ...


you mean a proper dvd as opposed to this one i found on my doorstep the other day?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

oh and IMO 300 is the best fckin movie i've ever seen


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> oh and IMO 300 is the best fckin movie i've ever seen


 You seen meet the spartans LOL


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> You seen meet the spartans LOL


yup PMSL what a joke!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I watched Death Race at the weekend. Absolutely ****ing amazing. Jason Statham is such a good actor.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Saw Run Fat Boy Run yesterday...thought it was funny (even though it was a bit cheesy).


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

aha - Run Fat boy run... ill stick that on my list

ta!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I watched Felon last night with Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff, good film,

Also got The Strangers for tonight.

Geo


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Haimer said:


> I watched Death Race at the weekend. Absolutely ****ing amazing. Jason Statham is such a good actor.


aye I was really surprised at how good it was!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Just watching Postal right now..

so far they have insulted pretty much everyone from muslims to gays to god botherers to company bosses and that is only the first 30 mins...

its a bit funny.....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep, death race was good fun, watched iron man last night, great fun easy watching.


----------



## glesga-geezer (Oct 11, 2008)

dunno if ts been mentioned yet i aint read the whole thread but the dark knight was absolute class the joker was **** hot!


----------



## chillicrab (Oct 10, 2008)

21 is an ace film with a quality ending!! i wana go vegas baby!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Watched MUNICH last night

Very good film (if dont have someone droneing on in background making you miss bits)


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Watched MUNICH last night
> 
> Very good film (if dont have someone droneing on in background making you miss bits)


your missus does that too......

I watched 16 Blocks last night.. again... still a good film though.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a while since I sat down and watched a full movie, but I've got Thirteen Days, Transamerica and Napoleon Dynamite saved up on the PVR. I caught a bit of Walk the Line the other day and it looked really good.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It's a while since I sat down and watched a full movie, but I've got Thirteen Days, Transamerica and Napoleon Dynamite saved up on the PVR. I caught a bit of Walk the Line the other day and it looked really good.


Walk The Line is great. Joaquin Phoenix & Reese Witherspoon sung everything and sounded good too!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Watched Taken last night with Liam Nesson, What a film. Brilliant.....

Geo


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dmcc said:


> It's a while since I sat down and watched a full movie, but I've got Thirteen Days, Transamerica and Napoleon Dynamite saved up on the PVR. I caught a bit of Walk the Line the other day and it looked really good.


napoleon dynamite just bored me and the missus so much that after 30 mins we switched it off. maybe we just didnt get it but it was just so slow and unfunny.

we thought the same of wedding crashers too...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm might give ND a miss then... We'll see.

The last movie I watched in the cinema was Mamma Mia!, that was great.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Hmmm might give ND a miss then... We'll see.
> 
> The last movie I watched in the cinema was Mamma Mia!, that was great.


try it, a lot of people on another forum i visit rated it...


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres one to watch when its released in spring :thumbup1:

http://www.bronsonthemovie.com/


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

going to watch 'wanted' later I think....


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> going to watch 'wanted' later I think....


Good choice :thumb: it's a good film you should enjoy it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has recommended this one yet but watch it the othe night..." The Happening".

-BRZ0u01KwQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Mirrors is a great film.

Defo put it on your watch list.


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

recently saw death race n thought that was good, tropic thunders reeally funny


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

No country for old men

There will be blood

3:10 to Yuma

3 fantastic films!!

then theres always my fav.....The Rock


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

saw wanted and it was enjoyable...

there are a few others i've got to watch, couple of korean ones, i'll let you know what they are like..


----------



## jem123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rise of the footsoldier was superb, a must see!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Zentropa is a very good film if you like your films to be a little different.

It is an older film 1991.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not much of a film buff but I watched Saw last night and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Quarantine. I dont know if its out or not yet but I've watched it and its gooood!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

eagle eye....i thought it was gonna be a load of sh*t...but it turned out to be a very good film!!!

after watching that i feel proper paranoid,cos it makes you think!!!!


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

"Eagle eye" is worth a watch and "a clockwork orange" I know its old but a good solid film

the kids like "horton hears a who".


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

pudj said:


> ""a clockwork orange" I know its old but a good solid


 Watched this again last night in HD, its a personal fav


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

watched Jumper last night not a bad movie,streches the imagination a wee bit .. Samuel L jacksn is in it .. its a good way to kill 90 mins and ment I didnt have to watch the c&ap factor after show or anything eelse to do with it:thumb: got to be a bonus


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The American President with Michael Douglas was quite a good film. Kept me interested as it was quite humorous.

Flashbacks of a Fool with Daniel Craig, an ok film but a bit slow to be honest he was the main character of the film but wasnt in it much.

Doomsday. Liked it, especially the bird in it. Man she is hot. Think Mad Max

The forbidden Kingdom. Ok but a typical Far fetched Jackie Chan Jet Lee film.

3:10 to yuma . Russel Crowe and Christian Bale. I absolutly loved this film. I aint seen a good western in ages and its worth the watch.

Matchstick Men. I loved this aswell. Nicolas Cage in this was brilliant and it was funny aswell. Film about a con man


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i've got doomsday, will have to watch that one.. started to watch a bollywood film last night.. singh is kinng!.. looks funny...


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Doomsday was ok, did annoy me somewhat in the scene with the bentley.

Matchstick men is awesome, saw it ages ago....wanna see it again now you reminded me.

Watched Hancock the otherday, pretty funny!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Felon


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

An oldish film I love to watch is things to do in denver when your dead, cool flick with Andy Garcia in the lead.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Felon any good?


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Pinnaple Express - Sooooo funny!!! Car chase is awesome.

Wanted - very good film

Step Brothers - Coundt stop laughing, lame humour.

Tropic Thunder - Very good film

Iron Man - This film is true awesome.

Hulk 2008 - Was ok I guess, a good lead into the Avengers.....

Longest Yard - Love this film... based on mean machine.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> Felon any good?


Simply: Yes, very!



Hobbit JT said:


> Longest Yard - Love this film... based on mean machine.


Quality bit in this film, was when you saw all the big lads in the changing room with a bottle of pills with "Steroids" written on it


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tropic Thunder - Hilarious

Taken - Really really good film. Definitely gets you riled up.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Felon any good?


Felon is a good show Ollie, bit of violence in it too :thumb:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> Tropic Thunder - Hilarious
> 
> Taken - Really really good film. Definitely gets you riled up.


Ditto this, was crcking up at some of the bits with tom cruise in!!

As for Taken, wicked film. Really didn't expect the storyline that roled out, gets pretty dark and seedy but good action as well!


----------



## muscleoyeah (Sep 12, 2008)

Ironman! best film out on dvd at the mo


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Watching the new bond on saturday. Anyone seen Saw 5 yet?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im seeing bond on saturday as well. heard Saw 5 is quite good so may try and see that tomorrow night.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Layer Cake - Great Film

Quantam Of Solace - Not as good as Casino Royale but I realy enjoyed it alot. Worth a watch thats for sure.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I watched Saw V last night, and I enjoyed it. As the others, it was pretty clever! Worth a watch.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

iron man was better than i expected and bigger faster stronger is a definate watch, alot of truth in there


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

next - nicholas cage

think the guy is a tool of the highest order but i loved this film


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Taken was quite decent...


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Mirrors - Watched this at the weekend and it is excellent. The plot is great, however the ending is a bit iffy.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Taken


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

High school musical 3

Saw V

Max Payne


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i got ironman on dvd last night. Hadn't seen it before. all i can say is i was really gutted i didn't go and watch this at the pictures. It blew me away completely. The picture quality on the dvd was awesome to it must be said.


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

TAKEN staring Liam Neeson-quality film, loads of action a lot like the Bourne films. Check it out


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

City of God - always a good watch and it's the only thing I can see again and again without getting bored.

cit of men is meant to be a worthy sequel though I dunno I'll go out my way to watch it.

Pans Labyrinth I really enjoyed - didn't think I would but honestly worth a watch.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Game - Michael Douglas.

Fcuking brilliant if you aint seen it! Gripping!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone seen Max Payne yet? Any good? I want to watch it this weekend.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Has anyone seen Max Payne yet? Any good? I want to watch it this weekend.


not yet... i'm waiting for it too...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Its out already isnt it?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Its out already isnt it?


only at the cinema.... the dvd's are slowly coming through... looking for a reg 5 one now...


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

wanted...angelina jolly and morgan freeman


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> only at the cinema.... the dvd's are slowly coming through... looking for a reg 5 one now...


Know any good torrent sites where i can get quality films?


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Tons out there mate, just google..

Piratebay

mininova

etc....etc...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Know any good torrent sites where i can get quality films?





kyrocera said:


> Tons out there mate, just google..
> 
> Piratebay
> 
> ...


don't do torrents...

leaves you open to a charge of distribution...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im not distributing


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Im not distributing


if you use torrents then by default it shares... that is distribution, even if it isn't the whole film...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> only at the cinema.... the dvd's are slowly coming through... looking for a reg 5 one now...


Slam, what does this mean:confused1: Please remember i'm old and not a computer nerd


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Forget Torrents, Usenet!

No more slow downloading, downloads as fast as

your conection


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Saw Wanted and wanted to turn tv off, didn't rate it:no:

Ironman, not bad but 10minutes of story packed into 2 hours of film:confused1:

Havent seen a good film for ages, agree with Ollie about the game, very clever, entertaining film.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Slam, what does this mean:confused1: Please remember i'm old and not a computer nerd


reg 5, region 5... usually soviet countries...

basically, in an effort to thwart piracy the studios release lower quality dvd's of current films. The quality isn't poor, just lower than say a UK or US dvd release. Then you get people adding soundtracks from other releases of the same film and putting it onto the net. I.E. UK audio...

Personally I can't see how it stops piracy but then again.. it might take the profit out of the deals...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

zak and miramake a porno is a good if your into kevin smith movies (clerks, mallrats....)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> if you use torrents then by default it shares... that is distribution, even if it isn't the whole film...


I dont seed my torrents to share so I guess im ok then


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I dont seed my torrents to share so I guess im ok then


 you don't have to seed...

if you are running on a tracker that uses ratios then if it is a 1:1 for every Mb you download, there is 1Mb upload... therefore you are sharing... distribution...

usenet on the other hand... nothing up.. everything down... no sharing..


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

watched 30 days of night last night, was amazing i think


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

On a dogging mission #18 :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dsldude said:


> On a dogging mission #18 :whistling:


Is that a movie or just what your upto at the mo :lol:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Well you got to keep yourself busy when your

on holiday from work :laugh:


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

American History X

just watched it again for first time in few years!!well worth a watch


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Truman Show - Its ok, a trippy film if you havent seen it before.

Eddie Murphy Raw - Its old but the funniest stand up comedy ive ever seen. So good. Definatly watch it :lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

quarantine, saw this at the pictures the other day. its scary as ****. I love horror and generally aint affected by it but if you get let yourself go with this film its wikid. Its a remake of a spanish film but with more gore


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Felon - Sick film! Truely awesome prison film. Highly recommended it

Wanted - Was ok, bit far fetched. Not a film i would watch again


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mr Brown said:


> American Gangster - Very Good, Denzel doing the do in this!
> 
> *Superbad - Blokes film and farking hilarious!!! "It's in..............oh my god it's in!"*
> 
> ...


Love these 2!! Seth Rogan's a legend!! :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

watched transporter 3 the other day... very good, even if the leading woman is a freckly ginge...

saw house bunny this morning... was a laugh, bit simple though...

also watched a film called mad detective this morning too... not a bad hk cop film.

man on wire... documentary about the french bloke who set up a tightrope between the twin towers and walked it..... ace docu...


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sexy Beast - FilmFour 11:00pm New Year's Day

Well worth watching.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Lord Of War - Absolutly brilliant film. I never usually like N.cage films but this was something new. A must watch


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

u dnt like n cage???? come on man! I always like men of honour and the last castle. American ganster is good


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Forget Bale as Batman - he was better at Bateman! Dont just look at, Eat it! LMAO


to be honest when he plays bruce wayne i reckon he uses basically the same character as he does in american psycho


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Watched Bangkok Dangerous with N.Cage

Was an average film. Didnt do much for me to be honest. Hitman type film


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i liked bangkok dangerous because it wasn't all action all the time.... and the deaf bird was hot...

watched traitor last night.... very good...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Watched Lock Stock again last night. Classic 

I love Barry the Bapist!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

-Taken is awsome

-Wall-E great film on blueray

- The dark night, Awsome

-Zak & Miri make a porno,great

- Get smart good film

-The day the earth stood still,ok ish

-Tropic thunder,not too impressed thought it could have been done a lot better.

- Forgetting Sarah marshal, superb..

-Transformers,awsome

I could go on all day so i will stop there.

:thumb:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

The Wrestler, is out in the pics on the 16th of Jan.

But there is a pretty good qulaity divx doing the rounds

on the net, if you want to watch it before.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

I went to watch Yes Man yesterday.

Tbh i wasn't looking forward to it as i've read the book and was hoping they wouldn't ruin it. I really enjoyed it! Its nothing like the book and judged on its own merit its very funny.

Great film to take the GF to see!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Get Smart - Quite Funny


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I watched Pathfinder the other night, not a bad little films as it goes!

Also watched cloverfield.. what a load of crap!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Taken - I cannot recommend this film enough. My brother came to my place and watched it twice. Excellent movie.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> i liked bangkok dangerous because it wasn't all action all the time.... and the deaf bird was hot...
> 
> watched traitor last night.... very good...


Iv'e got copy of that. Might have to watch it in a bit


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

Just watched clockwork orange again top film!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

chilisi said:


> 310 to yuma
> 
> top film


which one? the original or the remake?


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

not new but, cool hand luke and natural born killers are awesome!!! also sexy beast and kalifornia


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Watched Good Bye Lenin! last week - really well made, and it fed my interest in what was East Germany.


have you seen funneral in berlin , very old but very good michael cane film.

lved all the harry palmer films.....


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

yep taken is a superb film.......


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Max Payne - I quite liked it to be honest, not much action though to be honest


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

yorkshiretone said:


> have you seen funneral in berlin , very old but very good michael cane film.
> 
> lved all the harry palmer films.....


Never heard of it. TBH I prefer German cinema's internal view of the country.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Never heard of it. TBH I prefer German cinema's internal view of the country.


there is a film called Tattoo that i think you would like then.... German police thriller..

Last night I watched a few dvd's....

Bam Margehera 's where the fcuk is santa

attack girls swim team vs the undead

resident evil degeneration

bam was more jackass type stuff, attack girls was a great jap b movie with some lez scenes and res evil was the cgi one....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wallace & Gromit's The Curse of the Were-Rabbit. Hilarious.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

resident evil degeneration

any good? or just as good as the others?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Wallace & Gromit's The Curse of the Were-Rabbit. Hilarious.


I love wallace and gromit :thumb:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> resident evil degeneration
> 
> any good? or just as good as the others?


not bad... reminded me of final fantasy.... the cgi is almost identical. if you are not a res evil fan i'd give it a miss although older kids might like it for the blood and gore


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

YES MAN :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i didnt really get that new wallace and grommit to be honest, i loved the other ones though

i saw the second half of citizen kane the other night and will be looking for it being on again to see the first half

not really my usual sort of movie but it's one of those that everyone says to watch, i found it mainly interesting to see how people talked/dressed in 1941


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

A night at the roxbury is v.good, quite old though


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rise of the foot soilders. anyone seen it?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Twin Town, fcukin class film!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Twin Town, fcukin class film!!!


Fcukin mint init :2guns:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

watched TAKEN with liam neeson other day and Righteous kill with pacino and de niro...

Both bloody good films


----------



## Dolphin (Dec 24, 2008)

Mate, it's got to be Rise Of The Footsoldier all the way, the best british film for years...

10/10 for me.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dolphin said:


> Mate, it's got to be Rise Of The Footsoldier all the way, the best british film for years...
> 
> 10/10 for me.


Fukin bangin init la


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Went to the cinema and saw Twilight last week. A new vampire flick, it is actually amazing!


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Slamdog said:


> there is a film called Tattoo that i think you would like then.... German police thriller..


I have this film, pretty good and original aswell.

Twilight isnt as bad as i thought it was gonna be. Still defo a girly vampire film.

Looking forward to seeing My Bloody Valentine 3D which comes out in a couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Taken - Liam Neilson

Goes to show sh1t like this can happen anywhere in the world. Such a good film. Go watch it


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes Ollie was just about to post up about Taken also! Best film I've seen in a long time, kept me gripped throughout!!!

He's a DON in it too! better than the new bond for me!

I need to learn some martial arts!


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Felon and Taken were the best 2 movies i watched last year.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

They are both good


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=JZWYAFHJ

*Jackass 3*


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Film Info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0856778/

http://www.zshare.net/video/54211784373105ec/

http://www.zshare.net/video/54211749baa9a6ca/

Good film :thumbup1:


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

«Fatman« said:


> Film Info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0856778/
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/video/54211784373105ec/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link just watched it, was ok nothing great


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

they live


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

«Fatman« said:


> Felon and Taken were the best 2 movies i watched last year.


Watched Felon last week and good film although not one of my top 5 for the year.....


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

"Taken" was awesome

saw "Defiance" last week, absolutely brilliant film, and a true story

going to see "The Wrestler" tomorrow, supposed to be very good

love all the "Rocky" films, the first and last ones my favourites


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm just going through all of the original charlie chan films.... still very well made even though some are 80 years old.... i have the first 20 on dvd.....


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Defiance was ace....

Sex drive was funny as fk....

Slumdog Millionaire was a big pile of 5hit imo....


----------



## bow (Jan 10, 2009)

just watched defiance last nite n it was a really good film also watched transporter 3 that wasnt bad either


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Film Info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1229764/

Site Upload: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=NNN4T082


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i watched twilight the other day was pretty good to be honest not what i expected but was good to be honest


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

«Fatman« said:


> Film Info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1229764/
> 
> Site Upload: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=NNN4T082


Sounds like a dodgy (but hot) porno... :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Saw Felon recently on DVD, fcuking superb film:






Aslo want to watch Clubbed which is out at at the cinema now, awesome northern soul and Ska soundtrack... http://www.clubbedthemovie.com/


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Saw Felon recently on DVD, fcuking superb film:






Aslo want to watch Clubbed which is out at at the cinema now, awesome northern soul and Ska soundtrack... http://www.clubbedthemovie.com/

:thumb:


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

«Fatman« said:


> Film Info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1229764/
> 
> Site Upload: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=NNN4T082


That only got 4.1 out of 10 on imdb?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I'm about to sit down and watch the HD versions of

Max Payne

Lakeview Terrace

RocknRolla

Will let you know how they were.... lazy sunday...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Zack and Miri make a porno.... hilarious!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

The Wrestler

Excellent,very emotional but also amusing.Mickey Rourke is superb(almost a biopic  )


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought Max Payne was rubbish.Taken is a great movie - very entertaining


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

the spirit- not great

Defiance - not bad, slow in the middle

The wrestler - very good


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Watched changeline on fri,superb.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well I managed to watch these on Sunday back to back.

Max Payne <- good movie though did not have half the feel of the game which had a much better atmosphere to it.

Lakeview Terrace <- watchable.

RocknRolla <- love english gangter movies with everyone double crossing each other... this was a good movie.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

they live is a well good film btw the way its all about how aliens control the world through subliminal messagine just watch it its a great film and may open ya minds to more subtle forms if it


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

The condemned, a WWE fil but actually a good one. Stars Stone Cold but also has Vinny Jones in as an ex SAS bad ****.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Just seen that

max payne

what a pile of pap


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Watched Felon last week and good film although *not one of my top 5 for the year*.....


Its only Jan Robsta:rolleyes:


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=0FEUUBXO

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1071880/

:thumbup1:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

just watched pineapple express

its like a steaming pile of yak poo


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Role Models - Great if you like Superbad, Knocked up etc.

Lake View Terrace - Samuel L. one, poor ending but really intense film.

The Strangers - My mate recommended this to me, pretty scary, not your typical horror film, pretty clever.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually not really recently I seen this but:

The rise of the footsoldier.

True story of Carlton Leach, casual turned gangster.

I thought this was amazing, I love all that London "You f*cking mug!" stuff.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0901507/


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> just watched pineapple express
> 
> its like a steaming pile of yak poo


it wasn't a bad film per se but it could have been so much more. it couldn't make up its mind if it was a feely film or an action comedy.

there was a good ending to it though.


----------



## London Lad (Jan 16, 2009)

*"13" - Quite a few years old but because its an French film, not very well known... Watch the original asap because typical to Hollywood, they have grabbed another overseas subtitled flick and re-making it due out in 2010*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475169/

"Sebastian, a young man, has decided to follow instructions intended for someone else, without knowing where they will take him. Something else he does not know is that Gerard Dorez, a cop on a knife-edge, is tailing him. When he reaches his destination, Sebastian falls into a degenerate, clandestine world of mental chaos behind closed doors in which men gamble on the lives of others men"


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The Wrestler - very good

Bigger, Stronger, Faster - very good

Seven Pounds - Birds film


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Rich-B said:


> Seven Pounds - Birds film


too slow and very obvious within the first half hour... won't spoil it for anyone wanting to see it but........

nahh... won't give it away.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I watched Lake Eden last night. Not the best but its watchable. One of them films that actually could happen.

Just downloading Felon, The Shooter and The wrestler.

anybody got any others ?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

gonna watch Bolt later....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I watched Bangkok Dangerous last night....what a load of sh!te


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

crap aint it Rob.

Watched Mad Dog and Glory with De Nero and Bill Murray. Old film


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone seen the spirit yet? any good?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

taken - liam neilson

not bad, follows the same track as 'man on fire' with the whole abduction = revenge rampage


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

taken and man on fire are great films


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Adam sandler's new one on DVD Zohan.....it's sh1t, watch your GF's head bouncing up and down on your cock instead......far more fun.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Adam sandler's new one on DVD Zohan.....it's sh1t, watch your GF's head bouncing up and down on your cock instead......far more fun.


zohan has been out ages.... it was fun but not a challenging film

watched Bolt, the new disney film... pretty good for a kids film.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

My Bloody Valentine is worth seeing cos of the 3D bits...

Seven Pounds was good, but yes you can predict everything about it.

Oldish Films I just seen

Step Brothers was funny

Four Brothers was good

Ice Age 2 very funny


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, I've only just seen 'Sin City', really loved it, very dark, and even quite funny in bits, awesome film!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, I've only just seen 'Sin City', really loved it, very dark, and even quite funny in bits, awesome film!


sin city 2 should be out this year too.


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, I've only just seen 'Sin City', really loved it, very dark, and even quite funny in bits, awesome film!


Crackin Film, that Marv bloke who had a fetish for leather jackets was quality! Loved the plasters aswell!! ha ha ha!

RocknRolla & Role Models ive watched over the weekend, thought both where quality films..

Saw that 'notorious' film advertised, based on Notorious BIG's life, looks pretty good to be honest..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Defiance, with Daniel Craig, what an awesome film, best I've seen in ages.


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

SUPERB!! Well it made me laugh anyway... ahem :blush:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Defiance, with Daniel Craig, what an awesome film, best I've seen in ages.


It's supposed to be awesome, I've actually got a recorded interview with one of the actual survivors from the woods where they lived....Haven't seen the film yet but am looking forward to it....True Heroes mate imo...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Films I want to see.

Defiance

The Spirit


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I had a good day of films yesterday

Gran Torino- great film, Clint Eastwood is a legend.

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans - Another great film, I think they will do another one because this was set in medieval times and they could do with matching up this one and the original which is set in the 21st century.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Just watched a cool movie from a Manga series called Afro Samurai. If youve seen the series its a good watch. If you havnt, you might be a bit lost with some of the plot. But go and watch the series (its only 6 episodes i think) first.

If you like modern manga/samurai stuff its a good watch. Plus, Samuel L Jackson Voices it. so thats worth it on its own.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

saw afro samurai a while back... was confusing for those not into anime....

just watched invisible target.... http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0995739/

makes hollywood action films look very tame...

there were elements of heat in there, a bit of speed, and some ass kicking martial arts fights.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

The Watchmen awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

kyrocera said:


> Underworld: Rise of the Lycans - Another great film, I think they will do another one because this was set in medieval times and they could do with matching up this one and the original which is set in the 21st century.


I went to see this tonight and thought same....

was trying to figure out when Viktor took Kate Beckinsdale's character Selene.... I expected that to be part of this but its not - his daughter dies right at the end, and it tells you that he took Selene as she reminded him of his daughter.

Thing is.... the necklaces that Selene witnessed her father make for Viktor are in the film.....

Anyway - Its a bloody good film regardless! :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I watched Breach last night on sky.. was a really good film!


----------



## jamesb2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

dont know if its been mentioned cuz i cant be ****d to go through 5 pages but step brothers is an amazing film if your into that sort of comedy, had me in tears all the way through


----------



## bow (Jan 10, 2009)

kyrocera said:


> I had a good day of films yesterday
> 
> Gran Torino- great film, Clint Eastwood is a legend.
> 
> watched this last nite was a cracking film:thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ok, one for the gore hounds.....

Suicide Club http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0312843/

it was incredibly ... er .... bloody...


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Watched Hackers last night, seen it before but I love it. Might appeal more to techno geeks a bit more but hey

Anyone seen it?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

noturbo said:


> Watched Hackers last night, seen it before but I love it. Might appeal more to techno geeks a bit more but hey
> 
> Anyone seen it?


yep, a good techno geek film but with several plot mistakes for the real geeks to pick up on!

Just watched Rock n Roller, the Guy Ritchie film...

It must seem like thats all i ever do, well, my time off work is time to do other things instead of looking at the motorway network..

back to rock n roller... ace film if you like the lock stock, snatch type films.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Watched Felon the other night due to recommendations on here - good movie enjoyed it


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Kite Runner - Pretty good film, great sunday chill out film, bit slow in places.

Slum Dog $$$ - Loved this, girl in it was seriously hot too!

Rocknrolla - pile of ****! imo


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

saw valkurie on sunday, its actually very good. You almost forget what the outcome of the movie will be. Also amazing how a near they came to killing hitler. Some of the sound work is really well thought out


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> saw valkurie on sunday, its actually very good. You almost forget what the outcome of the movie will be. Also amazing how a near they came to killing hitler. Some of the sound work is really well thought out


I just can't imagine Cruise and Izzard being taken seriously, the titbit I saw on

Wossy was a bit cringing tbh, but I hope i'm proved wrong


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Saw trailer for Gran Torino, def a film i need to go see. .

Watched Slumdog, didn't know jack **** about it but was about the only one on at the time, actually a good film. little lad jumping in the **** hole was a bit off though lol. . .

PB


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Im about to watch Trailer Park Of Terror, Saving God, Summer Scars, or Miracle At St Anna, il let you know how good/bad they where :thumbup1:

Watched The Crew the other night, thought it was a quality film, some very funny bits init. Also watched Super Bad last night for the first time, great film especialy since i usualy don't like these teen comedys made in america, Super Bad was class though :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tropic Thunder - Funny film


----------



## warmy18 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sex drive is really funy and I would also highly recommend outlander a sci-fi viking adventure


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

watched tropic thunder this weekend...not so good

funny in places but ben stiller really annoys me?!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

No Country For Old Men

....Good film. The bad guy in it was class. The ending was a bit missing and I feel that they could have done more with it. Still i liked it


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

watched slumdog last night... i loved it...

going to watch outlander later... and sex drive..


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I watch Bolt the other day and thought that was good if you like light hearted entertainment


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Last one I watched was Apalloosa, enjoyable if you like westerns and the like.

Going to watch Body of Lies tonight I think


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Apalloosa was good, watched that yesterday...

Reminded me of another great western "Tombstone"....awesome film.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Watched Benjamin Button last night when , great film, really liked it. Wicked make up and effects on Pitt when he's old and an original story. Makes you think about what and who is important to you! Had a lump in my throat a couple of times, keep that quiet though!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Recently watched - Batman dark knight - Enjoyed

Seven Pounds - Good film

Zack and Miri make a porno - Funny but not great

Pineapple express- same as above ^^

Resident evil Degeneration - Thought it was good

Hancock - OK


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

just watched soulmen again fooking briliant, gonna watch saw 5 later


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

little nicky was on last night its amazing

waterboy was on the other night too quality

seen them loads before but worth a mention


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BIG GRANT said:


> just watched soulmen again fooking briliant, gonna watch saw 5 later


Saw 5 is rubbish mate... gone down hill since the first one!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

watched the water b0y again the other night oldy but a goodie!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Goose said:


> Saw 5 is rubbish mate... gone down hill since the first one!


 is it worth a watch? i got a couple of others i could instead

:thumb:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i thought saw 5 was a bit crappy aswell, try felon thats a good watch!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BIG GRANT said:


> is it worth a watch? i got a couple of others i could instead
> 
> :thumb:


Well if you liked 2,3 and 4 your like 5. I didnt like the others felt it dragged on a bit!

Im running out of films to download..


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Goose said:


> Well if you liked 2,3 and 4 your like 5. I didnt like the others felt it dragged on a bit!
> 
> Im running out of films to download..


 if u aint seen soulmen thats defo worth the watch

samual l jackson and bernie mac


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BIG GRANT said:


> if u aint seen soulmen thats defo worth the watch
> 
> samual l jackson and bernie mac


Never heard of it. Will check it out. Cheers pal


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Kill theory , Is a good movie.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The curious case of benjamin button.

Excellent. Go watch it, pitts best film i feel


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

eden lake made me feel hollow inside and also wanting to buy a sledge hammer and find a chav....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Wrestler

Micky Rourke was brilliant in it. Its depressing what he puts himself through in the film. Worth a watch


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> eden lake made me feel hollow inside and also wanting to buy a sledge hammer and find a chav....


That had to be the worse feel out to date!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Love Guru.

A little funny but not worth the watch.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> The Wrestler
> 
> Micky Rourke was brilliant in it. Its depressing what he puts himself through in the film. Worth a watch


Worst film I have ever seen.


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

the burbs with tom hanks in and sex drive thats recently been on the cinema


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just watched Transporter 3. it's like a story line thrown together to piece together car chases and action scenes.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> eden lake made me feel hollow inside and also wanting to buy a sledge hammer and find a chav....


That was one good movie, So fkced up tho...women ends up runnning into the house with all the family....Ouch, must of been toture that...should of ran tbh


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Watch "Funny Games", two really disturbed individuals.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Street Hooligans 2 (2009) [DVD]

-Released March 2009-










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1300853/

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=fab674d2cc7ea4de8be6


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Green street 2, now i will go to see that, loved the first =)


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

taken is good

friday 13th was a bit poo poo

watching gran turino,looking good at the mo,like eastwood!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i watched the wrestler

me mate said it was good

me dad said it was ok

to be honest its worth a watch, i wouldnt say it will have the same impact as a film like rocky did in 76 but it is worth a watch if you find a copy of it on the floor like i did


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

Just watched In Bruges!really good!some VERY funny parts!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

not read the whole thread so sorry if its been mentioned but i recently watched 'Taken' and it is best film i seen in a long time.


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

green street 2 was utter gash watch it today after finding it on the floor lol (i like that)


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Watched Ghost Town yesterday funny as ****.... not laughed at a film as much for ages defo worth a watch if you like Gervais even worth a watch if you dont...

Also PS I Love You, misses mum recommended it to us becasue she sobbed her heart out, dont understand why it gash...

Also had to watch House Bunny other night with misses, SNOOZE.......


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Watchmen- really good

The unborn - it is what it is, it makes you jump but its not amazing, enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Me and bf went to see Notorious at the weekend.......we really liked it, loved the music :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Agree with Ant, watched Taken at the weekend and really enjoyed it, although it was really short and it was the extended harder version! Would have hated to see the short softer one! Fnarr fnarr


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

TAKEN...best film i've seen in a long time


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

LN-Vonstroke said:


> Just watched In Bruges!really good!some VERY funny parts!


Yeh the Karate axe chop to the midget...sorry DWARF, was the best bit for me


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

*Green Street Hooligans 2*

Well not too sure what to say about it. The little play for your freedom game at the end was stupid. If didnt even feel remotely like a sequal and should have been it's own movie.... Oh and the main chaps gf was gorgeous.

*Twilight*

I really enjoyed this and my gf really enjoyed it too. The people they did mention it to me were right, it's more of a love story than a blood and guts vampire movie. Very good and a nice take of the genre doing away with most of the myths.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I watched "Taken" last night with Liam Neeson. Fvcking decent little action movie.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Uriel said:


> I watched "Taken" last night with Liam Neeson. Fvcking decent little action movie.


saw this recently too, in a similar vein to "Man on Fire"

Both fantastic films!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

we went to see that film Hush last night,quite good,few jumpy bits and usual shouting at the screen at characters idiotic moves when getting chased by killer lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Might go and watch that film last house on the left or whatever its called its meant to have a rape scene like the original its about the only part that interests me lol.

Tainted i agree i liked Twilight but to be fair all the good vampire films are also love stories in some aspect.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Taken is a great action flick, on a side note sad to hear about Liam Neesons missus!

I went to see the international the other week with the missus that was a good movie.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Slumdog millionaire

Gran Torino

Both excellent films. The types of film that i have never really seen before.

Liam Neeson in Taken = The next james bond


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

shoot them up clive owen lots off kills

rambo 4 proper killer

taken


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Watching "Hot Rod" at the moment its pretty damn funny


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

just watched the last house on the left

nothing mind blowing but quite watchable. few tense moments, lots of gore.

7.5/10


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I watched "Taken" last night with Liam Neeson. Fvcking decent little action movie.





El Ricardinho said:


> Taken is a great action flick, on a side note sad to hear about Liam Neesons missus!
> 
> I went to see the international the other week with the missus that was a good movie.





nathanlowe said:


> Slumdog millionaire
> 
> Gran Torino
> 
> ...


'taken'...and 'gran turino' both good films!!!!

cant remember the recent films i watched now,and they have been recent ones out,this must mean one thing,they were poo!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

watched a bit of dragonball evolution last night... Wasnt amazing


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bloodsport. Gotta love a classic


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Knowing

N.Cage

Brilliant film. realy enjoyed it. The effects where great


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Knowing
> 
> N.Cage
> 
> Brilliant film. realy enjoyed it. The effects where great


saw the trailers for it and it looks good... gonna look out for the dvd now...


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Watched Casino the other night and that was epic, i'd definately recomend it :thumbup1:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Watched Changling last night, Angelina Jolie film. If it wasn't a true story you wouldn't not believe what happens, unreal how she was treated. Starts a little slow but after about 20 mins the main storyline begins and it get interesting.

Well worth a watch.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

hauntin in conneticut, jumpy, not quite scary but a good film!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Wanted - Canny. Decnet sit back and dont think about it flick

Boy in the stripped PJ's - moving, sad, thought provoking. Good

3:10 to Yuma - Brilliant western

Mr Brooks - good film. Costner plays mad very well.

Indiana Jones - Crap

Aeon Flux - decnet Sci Fi. Better than expected.

Babylon AD - Again, much better than expected


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Watched Changling last night, Angelina Jolie film. If it wasn't a true story you wouldn't not believe what happens, unreal how she was treated. Starts a little slow but after about 20 mins the main storyline begins and it get interesting.
> 
> Well worth a watch.


The real revelation of that film to me, was that Angelina Jolie can actually act...!!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Gran Torino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

IP Man...

reasonable story and some great fight sequences..

Just watching Legendary Assassin now...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

fast and furious out tomorrow!


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Can't wait for fast and furious! May have to go on my own to see it though as no one I know is interested.

Lions to Lambs - Good film, thought provoking


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

I was gona say Changeling also. Missus is not much of a film buff, but she loved this!


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

derailed - was on bbc2 about 2 weeks ago, very good

taken - great film

role models - not bad worth watching, some very funny bits in there


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Taken was cool


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Chocolate...

Thai film...

very little plot but some of the best martial arts sequences ever seen on film...


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Watched Fast and Furious last night - I'd say wait for the DVD...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

New Fast and Furious - Good

The Spirit - Sh1t

Fracture - Good

Tyson - Good Documentry.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I got forced into watching 'the boy in the stripped pyjamas' last week by my gf.........

I thought it was a chick flick but i was so wrong.........It is one of the most emotionally powerful movies i have ever seen in my life and im man enough to admit i cried.

I cant recommend this film enough guys and gals.....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Lakeview Terrace - Good film. Glad Samuel L Jackson is not my next door neighbour.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I went to see fast and furious on my own last night. I loved the first one and liked the second and really wanted this to be AWESOME but i set my hopes too high.

If you like the series defo watch it but don't worry about £7.70 at the cinema. download it or wait for the dvd.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Seen 17Again on Fri night, was slightly cheesy but pretty good!


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

http://stagevu.com/video/qbnfrkpakopk


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> I got forced into watching 'the boy in the stripped pyjamas' last week by my gf.........
> 
> I thought it was a chick flick but i was so wrong.........It is one of the most emotionally powerful movies i have ever seen in my life and im man enough to admit i cried.
> 
> I cant recommend this film enough guys and gals.....


a lass i know watched that lastnight, she commented that i would class it as a chick flick but said the same as you mate

from what ive heard its worth a watch

the only film ive watched lately all the way through that ive not seen is father of the bride so id give that one a swerve :lol:

what am i talking about? i went to see the damned united 2 weeks ago, im not a leeds fan, or particularly a brian clough fan (due to not knowing much about him) but it was a wednesday, wolverine wasnt out and brosnan wasnt at that cinema so we went to see that

good film, worth a watch, maybe as a cheap £4 dvd in a few months though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Changing Lanes was a good watch.

Sliding Doors as well.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

X Men Beginings- Fantastic film i love Marvel Comics

Crank High Voltage- very good film loadsa action and also quite strange


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

My best friends girl - fcuking hilarious, some brilliant lines in this...

"How was I suppose to know it was your sister? How was I suppose to know? It was dark, I was drunk and I thought it was you. Oh she's pregnant,too? You tell your sister, I will make a donation to planned parenthood in her honor."


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Max Payne - Heavily disappointed with this movie!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love you man - seen it monday nite in da cinema , funny enough film


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

"the boy in the stripped pyjamas" Very powerful!

Monsters v Aliens 3D! Wicked!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

nobody said:


> Crank High Voltage- very good film loadsa action and also quite strange


watching it now...

it is just completely over the top, balls out fun.....


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with the guys on taken thats a top film loved it can't wait for bronson to come out anyone know?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't watch Meet The Spartans...utter ****e


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Watched Mirrors last night with Kiefer Sutherland in, really good!!! Normaly horrors of late have be a pile of sh1te, but this one kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

saw 5 thats one sick film


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The new Xmen films is good..


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Goose said:


> The new Xmen films is good..


 yes that look's very good

rock n rolla is a good film


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

It's an old one but a classic - One flew over the cuckoo's nest! Watched it on Monday night with my girlfriend and it was really good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073486/


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

The Strangers - horror film inspired by true events, pretty fcuked up and a good watch imo that good i watched it twice


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Jungle said:


> Don't watch Meet The Spartans...utter ****e


but it was funny shyte.... silly funny, but definately shyte...


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

BrokenBack said:


> Watched Mirrors last night with Kiefer Sutherland in, really good!!! Normaly horrors of late have be a pile of sh1te, but this one kept me on the edge of my seat.


Actually watched this last night too.......not bad.

TAKEN is a wicked film for anyone who hasnt watched it yet


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I was looking forward to watchin Mirrors for ages then when i did watch it i thought is was a bit [email protected]


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> I was looking forward to watchin Mirrors for ages then when i did watch it i thought is was a bit [email protected]


Who played Keiths wife in it?

Sexy as hell!

Not bad... but made the mrs jump.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Im watching Notorious tonight...looking forward to it...this where u gonna say its sh1te?


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

taken is an excellent film


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone seen Crank 2 yet?


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Crank 2 is pretty good...all out crazy action with some weird bits in it.

Mirrors was good, really enjoyed that film..

Wife is Paula Patton


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

rambo 4 quality kills


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there any films like Taken? i've already seen Taken but wouldnt mind seeing something similar as i loved that film.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Man on fire is similar


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

alan87 said:


> Im watching Notorious tonight...looking forward to it...this where u gonna say its sh1te?


QUALITY FILM, WATCHED IT 3 TIMES, BUT IM A MASSIVE FAN OF BIGGY


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> QUALITY FILM, WATCHED IT 3 TIMES, BUT IM A MASSIVE FAN OF BIGGY


good times. ill let you know what i think of it...

also watched the knowing last week...excellent film but the ending is one of the worst ive ever seen...


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Goose said:


> Is there any films like Taken? i've already seen Taken but wouldnt mind seeing something similar as i loved that film.


 :thumbup1: agreed taken was brilliant, a realistic james bond film realy. if you find any like that shout up i need to watch it!!!

also great films;

charlies Anals

inspect her gadget

Sex toy story

Cum And Cummer

forrest hump

pokememom

face jam

willie ****er and the choclate factory

alice in underpants

and of course sleeping booty

:thumb: all i can think of for now lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Wicked.. and where can I download these "films"


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

from the cheapest tackiest websites around lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Seen Gran Turino recently, fantastic show, Clint Eastwood is unreal in it.

Had to watch Marley and Me with the Mrs at the weekend, wasn't bad, for a chick flick.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Anyone seen Crank 2 yet?


crank 2 is ott...

i like the scene at the racetrack.....

the ending is pretty good too... roll on crank 3...


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Gran Torino is boss. And so is Slumdog Millionaire, thought was going to be sh1te to be honest, but it was really good.


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

just seen pineapple express! was pretty good.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> roll on crank 3...


Is he gonna come back as a charred skeleton? haha


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Is he gonna come back as a charred skeleton? haha


probably... although it leaves it open for someone else to play chev chelios.


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

ive not read the whole thread so these films may already been mentioned. recently watched step brothers, has to be the funniest film iv ever seen! semi pro is also very funny! watched 16 blocks yesterday n that was very good. has a film called oldboy been mentioned yet? u have to see this film sometime in your life its that good! its a far eastern film. just bought 28 weeks later aswell but not watched it yet.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

american psycho is a classic errm a new i would recommend is crank 2


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Wolverine is a great film...

If you go and see it, stay until the very end of the credits for secret ending.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Check out Mirrors, best horro film ive seen in a long time


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

havent looked threw the thread proper so apoligies if this one been mentioned , sex drive , had my proper crying laughing and cant beat duece bigalow male gigolo & the 2nd one European gigolo 

trailor


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

4 films I have seen lately:

Wolverine: very let down 6/10

Star Trek: surprisingly good 7.5/10

Mirrors: big fan of Keither so like anything he does 7.5/10

Taken: Best film I have seen in ages, highly recommended 9/10


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

TBH not much, films get hyped up so much now that I usually end up disappointed.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Going to watch crank 2, tonight hope its as good as the last one.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Gran Torino is worth a watch...8/10.

And suprisingly Australia, very cinematic. But won't put a score to it as I could be made out to be a bit gay lol. Missus will thank you though...


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

taken is an awesum film


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

daisbuys said:


> Gran Torino is worth a watch...8/10.


i agree i put it on to watch and fort this is gunna be shocking but it was a realy good film


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> Going to watch crank 2, tonight hope its as good as the last one.


SH1T!

Sorry I didn't get to you in time mate.

Hope your recovering well by now.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

im not even goin to bother watchin crank2 as the first one was utter sh!te


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I liked the first one, was funny. Second one wasnt so good.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

marts_uk said:


> im not even goin to bother watchin crank2 as the first one was utter sh!te


x2


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Watched Body of Lies last night with Di Caprio and Crowe.

I was expecting much more. Nothing really happended in it. 6/10


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Star Trek, outstanding (especially at the Imax).

Wolverine was ok.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Watched Angels and Demons on Fri night, was better than I expected cos loved the book but am often let down with films after books. Was also better than Da Vinci Code.

Also agreed that Taken was awesome, but too short!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Star trek was ace

Step Brothers very funny

Bedtime storys great family film

The Mummy 3 Crap


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I watched clubbed last night, not amazing but decent enough to watch..

It's about working the doors


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I watched Role Models the other night = w4nk! The little black kid was feckin funny tho!

Also the one with Daniel Craig - Defiance, ok film, very graphic, but not as good as it could have been.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> I watched Role Models the other night = w4nk!


AGREED!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> I watched dead man's shoes with MissBC the other day.. its was pretty good tbh!


Yea wasnt tooooo bad, kinda random but still good!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i watched a film called wanted with angalina jolie about assasins,i enjoyed it


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

DB said:


> I watched dead man's shoes with MissBC the other day.. its was pretty good tbh!


Ah that film is class!! Pretty physcoish like but good!!!


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

just watched 'Yes Man'........really enjoyed it!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

LN-Vonstroke said:


> just watched 'Yes Man'........really enjoyed it!!


yeah i watched this on the plane back from greece last week and supriseinly enjoyed it lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

want to see Gran Torino and Yes Man


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

'want to see Gran Torino and Yes Man'.....watch them both!!good films!

.....just watched Zack & Miri Make a Porno great film!


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

slumdog millionaire 9/10

taken 8.5/10

benjamin button 7/10

changling 7/10

pride and glory 5/10

the wrestler 8/10


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

this weeks viewing

dragon ball z = ok family stuff

crank 2 = not a serious film at all very like crank 1

monsters v's aliens = not as good as i was expecting but worth a watch

fast n furiouse = yeh back to form again

wolverine = ok

push = excellant


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

went to see wolverine with the lion the other day twas pretty good actually quite emjoyed it


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

If you have a warped sense of humour, FREDY GO FINGERED is a good show.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Angels and Demons was ok, They changed alot from the book which was to be expected but I didnt think they would change that much...

If you have not read the book, you might find it better.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

The Fighter was not bad I suppose


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Valkyrie - Tom Cruise

Gran Torino - C. Eastwood

Yes Man - J.Carey

All good


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Role Models, very funny


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Day The Earth Stood Still : 6/10

I didnt expect much from this film but when I put it on I was following with intrest as I did not know what was going to happen. Problem is that half way through the film you realise whats going to happen and from then on its pretty boring!


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

Totalrebuild said:


> Role Models, very funny


quote of the century imo

" the f**k you think you is? mrs daisy?"


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

any more films people? Im looking for something decent to watch tonight at home


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im going to watch "The Stepmother XXX" when I get in


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

push is an ok film watched it yesterday,

im just going to watch jarhead again now as im bored.

napoleon dynamite is very funny its the most random film i have ever seen.

also watched bronson the other day and i thought it was good but there is loads of stuff they missed out, it could have been a lot longer film.


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

Some of my top favorites:

Snatch

Lockstock two smoking barrels

Bourne Identity

Bourne Supremacy

Bourne Ultimatum

Donnie Brasco


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Terminator Salvation. 7/10

I thought it was alright but nothing spectacular. I feel they could of done more with it though. Nice to see a CGI version of Arnie in it. Miles better then T3 that was a 4/10 for me


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Terminator Salvation. 7/10
> 
> I thought it was alright but nothing spectacular. I feel they could of done more with it though. Nice to see a CGI version of Arnie in it. Miles better then T3 that was a 4/10 for me


ahaha, it wasnt CGI, it was Roland Kickinger playing the T800 - apparently they CGI'd arnolds face on him last minute.

i thought it was a really good film, much better than i expected - cheesy in parts but good action and special effects.

8/10 :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> ahaha, it wasnt CGI, it was Roland Kickinger playing the T800 - apparently they CGI'd arnolds face on him last minute.
> 
> i thought it was a really good film, much better than i expected - *cheesy *in parts but good action and special effects.
> 
> 8/10 :thumb:


The Arnie they had looked like the one from T1

I agree too much cheese. Americans love cheese. If films take out the cheese you have a better film imo.


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

drag me to hell was brilliant


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

boyd_j said:


> drag me to hell was brilliant


I thought it was absolutley aweful


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

anyone seen away days yet? if so any good?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> napoleon dynamite is very funny its the most random film i have ever seen.


see i must have missed something because there was actually nothing funny anywhere in the film.

me and the mrs tried watching it but it was just so crap that we ended up turning it off.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I watched 88 minutes the other day with Al Pacino. Good film and well worth a watch. 8/10

No country for old men with Tommy Lee Jones: what a load of crap! made no sense. 4/10


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

They arent new ones but

Awake- with Hayden Christensen and Jessica Alba

and

Blood diamond with Leo Dicaprio

Thought they were both really good films:thumb:


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Drag me to hell was great...


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Revolutionary Road ( Kate Winslet and Decap ) 8/10


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang - amazing film noir, brilliant acting.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

"The Wrestler" what a load of $hite


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Martyrs....

disturbing...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

A CGI Arnold in Terminator Salvation! LOL  legend!


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

Bobbytrickster said:


> They arent new ones but
> 
> Blood diamond with Leo Dicaprio


If you thought that one was good you should see Body of lies with Dicaprio. same feeling but much better.


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

i thought that new film Taken was pretty good and defo worth the watch, might have been mentioned but eh


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Taken - Great movie ( especially if your a protective parent lol)

Terminator Salvation - Sweeet ( shame there was no new arny tho ( hard to replace )

Slumdog Millionare - Suprisingly good, nice story, good one to watch with the Missiz


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Knowing...Quite enjoyed this

Term. salvation... load of crap, but were some good bits

17 again.. i enjoyed this, reminds me of 'BIG'

Night at the museum 2... brilliant film

A walk to Remember.. love films that make you think


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

American Gangster

Denzel Washington is a Bad-ass Mofo'


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Havent read full post but thought id just post up my current fav films

Rock N Rolla - Didn't think i would like it as much as i did. Stunning film

Wanted - Awesome. Angelina Mmmmmmm


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've just watched terminator salvation, and i really liked it!

cgi arnie was odd but cool though


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best one recently has to be the new underworld, non stop action.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Best one recently has to be the new underworld, non stop action.


Is it about a knicker factory in Coronation Street:confused1:

Haven't seen Slumdog yet, any recommendations?


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

seven pounds

tyson

defiance


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Slumdog- Brilliant film... :thumb:

Watched Valkyrie the other evening, also very good.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Nelson said:


> Slumdog- Brilliant film... :thumb:
> 
> Watched Valkyrie the other evening, also very good.


i have got valkyrie on my love film list so im glad to hear its good, slumdog although its done well im not so keen to see.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

watch slumdog you will be pleasantly suprised


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is it about a knicker factory in Coronation Street:confused1:
> 
> Haven't seen Slumdog yet, any recommendations?


Lol scraping the barrel abit there mate.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Watched Bronson the other day it was brilliant


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

RS2007 and I went to watch Terminator Salvation last night for his birthday and we both thought it was really good! There was alot of tie ins to the original films which was cool too! I'd watch it again and I'm not one for watching a movie twice unless it was superb!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Taken was absolutely amazing.

Watched the Hangover last night and laughed my eyes out.

Don't bother with Last House on the Left, original was in another league, but if you want suspense and adrenaline pumping watch Take Me to Hell.....Good way to get the girl to curl up against you :rolleye:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Hamster said:


> I watched the Wrestler last night and while Mister Rourke is a good actor...i came away wanting to slash my wrists it was that depressing.
> 
> Off the the flicks this w/end to see terminator so hope it comes up to scratch.


wrestler is proper miserable innit.... terminator is good though, fake arnie, naked, what more could you want!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

slumdog is awesome, i didn't think i'd like it that much either


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Taken was absolutely amazing*.
> 
> Watched the Hangover last night and laughed my eyes out.
> 
> Don't bother with Last House on the Left, original was in another league, but if you want suspense and adrenaline pumping watch Take Me to Hell.....Good way to get the girl to curl up against you :rolleye:


I really liked this also, Role Models is a brilliant film. im goinig to go and see the hangover it looks sooo funny and i will also be going to see bruno when that comes out.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

agreed the hangover was brilliant,

just went to see the fighter the other day yawn lol was pritty [email protected] for a fighting film lol


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

has anybody seen "Let the right one in", i watched it last night, its in a foreign language but it had english actors speaking over it (was [email protected] acting aswell, i should of watched the proper one with the real voices and just read the subtitles). It was about this 12 year old girl who is a vampire, a really slow and weird film, and the worst thing about it was that it showed you the 12 year old girls minge! i felt like a peado after watchin it!! lol Deffo one of the weirdest films ive seen, but is actualy worth a watch! very moving in some parts. If your going to watch this though makesure its the one with the actors voices and not the english ones that are dubbed over it.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Seven pounds was a great film. Will Smith is a quality actor, beware though the tears may roll...


----------



## tazzi06 (Jun 13, 2009)

taking lifes is really good and the new fast and the furios 4 is pukka any one seen freeze frame


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Drag me to hell - Go an watch that , gotta be a cinema job tho wouldnt be the same in your living room , plus its funny as f**k, some proper weird stuff that you dont wanna watch but jus have to , defo wouldnt class it as a horror tho .

more of a jumpy freaky comedy lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Seven pounds was a great film. Will Smith is a quality actor, beware though the tears may roll...


God your a pussy:lol: :lol: :lol:

I watched that new x men film, "wolverine" last nite

That was pretty fckin good:thumbup1:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Haunting in Kineticit was the last I've seen. Wasn't bad.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but if you want to watch a film like no other you have seen, then get a copy of "Irréversible" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0290673/ - its a french film (so subtitles) but the acting is fantastic, and the film runs from the end to the beginning (reverse)....also the camera action/views are designed to add to the drama, and there are two disturbing scenes, one which women will find very difficult to watch, and even I found it tough to watch as a guy....when it was showed at a film festival, people walked out as it was hard to watch, mainly because it feels like your witnessing a crime take place right in front of your eyes, and one of the most disturbing, brutal scenes you will ever witness in any film you watch in your life.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> has anybody seen "Let the right one in", i watched it last night, its in a foreign language but it had english actors speaking over it (was [email protected] acting aswell, i should of watched the proper one with the real voices and just read the subtitles). It was about this 12 year old girl who is a vampire, a really slow and weird film, and the worst thing about it was that it showed you the 12 year old girls minge! i felt like a peado after watchin it!! lol Deffo one of the weirdest films ive seen, but is actualy worth a watch! very moving in some parts. If your going to watch this though makesure its the one with the actors voices and not the english ones that are dubbed over it.


been meaning to watch that for a while, my copy is subtitled rather than dubbed though.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Pectoral said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but if you want to watch a film like no other you have seen, then get a copy of "Irréversible" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0290673/ - its a french film (so subtitles) but the acting is fantastic, and the film runs from the end to the beginning (reverse)....also the camera action/views are designed to add to the drama, and there are two disturbing scenes, one which women will find very difficult to watch, and even I found it tough to watch as a guy....when it was showed at a film festival, people walked out as it was hard to watch, mainly because it feels like your witnessing a crime take place right in front of your eyes, and one of the most disturbing, brutal scenes you will ever witness in any film you watch in your life.


it was a great film, and yes it was mentioned earlier in the thread....


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> it was a great film, and yes it was mentioned earlier in the thread....


 :thumbup1:

Some of my favourite films are:

Cidade de Deus (City of God)

Gran.Torino (one of the best modern films ever made)

No.Country.for.Old.Men

Shoot.Em.Up (daft but hilarious)

There.Will.Be.Blood (long film, but a classic)

Another class foreign film is :

Baise moi (was banned at one stage)


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dont get me started on foreign films....

i have a large collection of stuff, mainly from the far east but a fair bit fron non hollywood studios.

shoot em up was plain silly in a box, but incredibly entertaining.... carrots as deadly weapons...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

A few films I have seen lately:

Cleaner: Starring Samuel L Jackson, Eva Mendes and Ed Harris - A bit slow and ntohing really happens in it. There is a small twist in it but not one that really makes you gasp! Watch it if you have nothing else to watch. 6/10

Transformers 2: Another great film to the franchise. I think im right in saying that there will be a third and they have intended to have 3 films from the beginning. I think it will be hard to find a film with better special effects. Really good. The film was surprisingly funny and worked well. In the first film they tried to be funny and I felt it just didnt work. In this one I was actually laughing! A good film for everyone to watch. 8.5/10

Butterlfy On A Wheel: Starring Gerrard Butler and Pierce Brosnan. I didnt expect much from this film as never heard of it before so didnt think it would be that good but I enjoyed the film. The good thing about the film was that you had no idea why Pierce was making Gerrard and his wife perform all these weird tasks threatening to kill Gerrard's daughter. At the end you finally find out why and then just to top it off the is a big twist right at the end which finsihes the film nicely. Well worth a watch 8/10.


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

Crank is a good film Jason strathem

The wrestler good flm

Fast and furious 2009 not as good as original

iron man Mint film


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Twilight = Weird film but not a bad watch. if you like vampire flicks give it a watch.

JCVD = typical van damme film


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Grease 2


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Watched *Deadgirl* on sunday was pretty decent

ummmmmmmmmm *Role models* is a laugh

Liked *' in the persuit of happiness'* with Will smith


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> has anybody seen "Let the right one in", i watched it last night, its in a foreign language but it had english actors speaking over it (was [email protected] acting aswell, i should of watched the proper one with the real voices and just read the subtitles). It was about this 12 year old girl who is a vampire, a really slow and weird film, and the worst thing about it was that it showed you the 12 year old girls minge! i felt like a peado after watchin it!! lol Deffo one of the weirdest films ive seen, but is actualy worth a watch! very moving in some parts. If your going to watch this though makesure its the one with the actors voices and not the english ones that are dubbed over it.


I agree, absolutely amazing film. Best release this year by far.

I don't usually go for foreign language films, but recently there have been some absolute stunning films. My other favs

Pans Labyrinth - WoW, stunningly beautiful "adult" fairytale.

The orphanage - "Ghost" type story. not Scary as such, more creepy.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

w delta z, good horror, well worth a watch


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

hoggig said:


> I agree, absolutely amazing film. Best release this year by far.
> 
> I don't usually go for foreign language films, but recently there have been some absolute stunning films. My other favs
> 
> ...


yep seen them both, both great films.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Lady Vengeange, Oldboy

both cracking films if you don't mind subtitles


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I have recently watched:

Burn after reading

thought it was ace. Coen brothers film so you got to be into their stuff to enjoy it fully I think, know a few people who watched and thought it was boring and nothing happened.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

I watched the hangover the other day (film of the year imo) as well as angels and demons whch i thought was ok.

I have on my PC ready to watch Star Trek and watchmen.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Recently watched:

*Let The Right One In:* Not a bad film but certainly not as good as what i thought it would be. Everybody was telling me how scary it was and that it was more twisted than Saw, but i didn't agree at all. Don't get me wrong though it was worh a watch but a bit dull and predictable to be honest. The rape scene may have shocked me, but i watched "Irreversible" the other day so i don't think rape inreal life would shock me any more lol

*Taking Chance:* Starring Kevin Bacon, so straight away with out knowing what the film was about i knew it was going to be worth my time, and it was. Only 1 hr 17 mins long. One of the most emotional films ive ever seen and if you need a good cry then watch this lol. Based on the actual experience of Lt. Col. Michael Strobl (Kevin Bacon), who volunteers to escort the body of a young Marine (Chance) who was killed in Iraq, and whose remains are being returned to his family. Il be a man and admit that i cryed at this film :tongue: , i got so into it, i never cry at films, well not since Superbad which made me cry of laughter....oh and the end scene of Ghost when i was about ten year old LOL, but this film you gota watch if you enjoy the real life slow emotional type films. :thumb:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

The last house on the left.... Absolutly Fantastic film would defo recommend this its out at cinemas currently but theres a download copy which is fantastic and i hate copies!!!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Mean girls..... LOL

Seriously, step brothers. I find Will Ferrell's movies are hit and miss but I liked this one. Thought semi pro was shlt.

Liked Gran torino. Its a bit slow at times but had a good ending.

Trying to get to see Terminator.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> Lady Vengeange, Oldboy
> 
> both cracking films if you don't mind subtitles


i preferred lady vengeance out of the two....


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

....mmm wouldn't say it was absolutly fantasic! i did like the fact that the parents of the girl who got raped took revenge like the way they did, i was expecting more from this film though


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> ....mmm wouldn't say it was absolutly fantasic! i did like the fact that the parents of the girl who got raped took revenge like the way they did, i was expecting more from this film though


well that's the ending stuffed for anyone who hasn't seen it :laugh:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

LOL ooops :laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PLONKER RODNEY


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> ....mmm wouldn't say it was absolutly fantasic! i did like the fact that the parents of the girl who got raped took revenge like the way they did, i was expecting more from this film though


it could have been better but it was well done cinematography.

for sheer fun, have a look at both the Azumi films... Aya Ueto is one hot babe and vicious with a sword..


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> well that's the ending stuffed for anyone who hasn't seen it :laugh:


with a title like lady vengeance what did you expect? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

the full title in the uk was Sympathy For Lady Vengeance and there are plans for a remake next year.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

*Gran Torino *

*Clint Eastwood* is a veteran who has little time for anything or anyone except himself and verbally says so to much amusement. He takes on board a kid unwittingly, and tries to prevent him from joining the local gangs.

Very powerful acting from Clint and amusing throughout on how he tries to relate to the younger immigrants. Definitely one to see.

*10/10*


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Street Kings: Never really got going. Had a good story behind it but was not portrayed very well. Could of been better. 6/10

The Happening: Had me intrested all the way through the film wondering what the outcome was going to be. One of the crappest endings of a film that I can remember though so ruined it all! 5/10


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

have i mentioned how RUBBISH the strangers is?

so rubbish, i don't want anyone else to waste 85 mins like i did


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> have i mentioned how RUBBISH the strangers is?
> 
> so rubbish, i don't want anyone else to waste 85 mins like i did


wasted those 85mins other night was worst film ive ever bought


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it just didn't have any kind of interesting ending did it?


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

nope and wasn't much action eithere quite alot of ****ing about with the banging on windows and doors just a poor film altogether


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just playing on the 'what's that noise and where's it coming from' effect all the way through to the end, when really, that approach only works for the 10 mins max

SH!T


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

got film called felon aswell which made up for ****e watch of strangers stephen dorff film pretty gd


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah i seen Felon, not bad, Val Kilmer was good in that


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

went to see Bruno tonight. if you are a comedy fan its a must see. Sasha is the biggest risk taker in Hollywood. a 10/10 superb viewing.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

The Condemned, amazing film, only on sky tho.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Watched Casino Royale (2006) tonight, i haven't seen many Bond films to use as benchmarks but i fair enjoyed it. Eva Green's tits are brilliant.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Haven't seen it for a while but I always loved the film 'Enemy at the Gates' it's a WWII film about 2 expert snipers hunting each other down:- I just love sniper sort of things and love WWI/WWII! So check it out if your into the same sorta thing!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Bronson... not as good as i thought but not bad

Cass - About football hooligans, but not a made-up story... decent

blade runner... Old skool, still love it


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Just watched the last samurai again there the now. Great film, quite touching.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I watched bruno last night and it was probably the funniest 90mins of my life. its far more outrageous than borat. A definate must see!

Also got "City Rats" to watch tonight which looks quiet good to!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

surveillance, very clever film, ending's superb


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Rewatched the Die Hard series last night, they just don't make em' like that anymore. Loved the bit in the 2nd one where some guy gets offed with a f*cking icicle. Straight through the eye! Also, watched the fourth for the first time and loved it, was really surprised.

Few more

Zack & Miri Make A Porno

Role Models

The Hangover


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

night at the museum 2... whole family enjoyed it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bruno - Funny as fcuk. Some of the stuff he does is unreal. How does he get away with it.

Public Enemies - Great film. Johnny Deep was class in this. Bale wasnt in it much. Michael Mann films are very good.

Bronson - Got Bored after 10mins. (Ejects disc)

The Business - Oldie but a great Danny Dyer film. Must see

Seven Pounds - Slow film but predictable a nice watch though. Made my GF cry lol


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with the comments about Bruno...so damn funny!! I thought hangover was gonna be the funniest film of the year, and I really wanted it to be because i loved it; however Bruno is on another level of funny!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

'The Hangover'

Awesome - one of the funniest films I have ever watched.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Watched Training Day t'other day for the first time - awesome movie IMO.

Started to watch Oldboy, but couldn't get into it.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Twilight is my favourite movie EVER! Even bought the books recently!  Can't wait until November when the second one "New Moon" is released.  Counting down the days.

I also watched Red Road last night (Scottish film) was fcked up but was still a good watch.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

my da stays not far from wer a lot of the scenes in red road are shot. (barmulloch) the red road however is bandit country!!!!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Land of the lost-- very good film, i love films like that

Ice Age 3 -- great film, watched it with my lad he loved it


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Arlington Road - Jeff Bridges and Tim Robbins - Great film, enjoyed it more than I thought! 

Into the wild - True story, really good film, really enjoyed it. 

The Others - Nicole Kidman - weird but good.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

sex drive

the hangover


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

watched Kung Fu Chefs today... Samo Hung can still move for an old fat guy..


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

watchmen


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Into the wild - True story, really good film, really enjoyed it.


Great film... :thumb:


----------



## ineedhelp (Jun 21, 2009)

Rise of the footsoldier is one off the best film's i have seen

it takes you into the story of the essex boy's and the drugdealing world of the streets of essex leading upto the rangrover gun massicars on 24th december 1995

it also takes u into the hearth and mind of a bodlybuilder and follows his path throu training , steroied use , and his roll as one of the greatist nown to man in the essex gangland

10/10


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Twilight is my favourite movie EVER! Even bought the books recently!  Can't wait until November when the second one "New Moon" is released.  Counting down the days.
> 
> I also watched Red Road last night (Scottish film) was fcked up but was still a good watch.


 Did you like the movie or was it just because he's so fcking pretty lol. Sorry nice concept ruined. It's teenwolf for the sickly pretty boy generation.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

BillC said:


> Did you like the movie or was it just because he's so fcking pretty lol. Sorry nice concept ruined. It's teenwolf for the sickly pretty boy generation.


Harsh...! 

I liked it for the pretty boy :devil2: but I also loved the story, was very drawn in by it!  :tongue:

Cheeky bam!


----------



## BaldGuy (Jul 28, 2009)

Gran Torino, can't beat Ol' Clint!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

BaldGuy said:


> Gran Torino, can't beat Ol' Clint!


 Get orf my lawn - top film - NO PRETTY BOYS - lol


----------



## The Beginner (Jul 8, 2009)

Just seen knowing - which was unexpected in terms of plot / ending etc !


----------



## The Beginner (Jul 8, 2009)

Ice Age 3 in 3D was good for the kiddies !


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Crank 2. Funny as fcuk but seriously far fetched. Made me laugh when he was banging his bird at the races


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just watching 'watchmen' directors cut....

very film noir...

i can see it not being everyone's taste but it is actually very good.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

watched "a haunting in conneticut"

watchmen,is a great filmslamdog...that woman in it,is corrrrrrrrr!!!!!

this sh*t me up...although horrors are poop...this actually pooed me up cos its a true'ish story!!!

true story's get me bad!!!!!

watched fighting,was not all that the other night!!!!

transformers ",wow...wicked,loads of action,loved it!!!!

might watch the orphan tonight!!!!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Twilight is my favourite movie EVER! Even bought the books recently!  Can't wait until November when the second one "New Moon" is released.  Counting down the days.
> 
> I also watched Red Road last night (Scottish film) was fcked up but was still a good watch.


preview looks good for second one my wife is in love with main character

arlington road brilliant film really enjoyed that.

some good tastes of films on here


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is a movie on film4 tonight Crash I imagine most of you will have seen it but for those who havn't its a class film that gets you thinking about morals and ethics, it turns you on your head a few times, and gets you asking questions I love that type of film..


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

also watched race to witch mountain this morning with the kids....

nice family film, and not too far from the original 70's films


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bought these 3 films recently and were good....

Step Brothers

Zack and Miri make a porno

Role models


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bulkamania said:


> Bought these 3 films recently and were good....
> 
> Step Brothers
> 
> ...


Haha, cracking films!

Rush Hour 1, 2 and 3 for good, light-hearted entertainment! :beer:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Just watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall on Sky Anytime, wicked film, proper funny!

The 2 birds in it are absolute sorts as well, which is nice!! The one with the dark hair is amazing! Watch it, you'll see!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

going to watch ghost mother later, either that or the new jackie chan film... San Suk Si Gin ( the shinjitsu incident) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1075419/


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Watched dont mess with the Zohan earlier, fantastic film


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

nobody said:


> Watched dont mess with the Zohan earlier, fantastic film


its funny, but i couldn't re-watch it... all that granny shagging... hold on... where is my copy..


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

seen "21" a few days ago on sky and taught it was a brilliant film


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim Carey in Yes Man - ace film


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

nobody said:


> Watched dont mess with the Zohan earlier, fantastic film


Yeah got that one too, missed it out!

Great film


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I Love You Man. Just saw that.... reallly funny.

I want to see:

1. Taking Pelham 1,2,3

2. Land of the Lost

3. Observe and Report

4. The Hangover


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the original pelham 123 is a good film.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Film Info: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034032/

UPLOADED: Megavideo


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

big boobs in prague


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Debbie Does Doncaster :thumb:


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I actually watched Marley and me last night. Was a grt film.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Grease 2


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Breaking the Waves


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle

Completely original kung fu comedy, funny film.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone into Indy Films?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Benhur said:


> Anyone into Indy Films?


how indie? i watch all sorts. sometimes its good, sometimes its bad. arthouse stuff can be duller than matt black paint sometimes.....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

invictus is pretty good


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just watched undisputed on chan 5 usa.... not a bad mix of boxing and prison. not spectacular, but good.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

cape fear

hills have eyes

new sherlock holmes

killer klowns from outer space


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> how indie? i watch all sorts. sometimes its good, sometimes its bad. arthouse stuff can be duller than matt black paint sometimes.....


Indy is a huge variety true. Usually indy films do not have big name talentless stars in them.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

blood and bone


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> how indie? i watch all sorts. sometimes its good, sometimes its bad. arthouse stuff can be duller than matt black paint sometimes.....


what are your top 10 films?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jack frost was a funny horror

2nd house on the left was pretty good


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Law Abiding Citizen AMAZING! best film ive seen in ages


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just watched ninja assassin and its a brilliant film, lots of fight scenes and lots of gore, is definitely and must see.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

dude where's my car!!

dude..........sweet.............dude...............sweet


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

IMO stay the hell away from Shutter Island....extremely disappointing


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

i watched the crazies the other day, actually quite enjoyable!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

iMORE_TEST said:


> blood and bone


What an absolutely amazing film!!! Probably the best film i have ever seen (apart from avatar) :laugh:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

from paris with love - fvcking great film with john travolta at his best

The road - kind of sinister and eerie but I really enjoyed it

edge of darkness - quite a good film

Law abiding citizen - really good film with a great twist

Taken - really good aswell and definatly worth a watch


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> What an absolutely amazing film!!! Probably the best film i have ever seen (apart from avatar) :laugh:


It's alright i wouldn't go that far though, Watched shutter island the other day thought it was ok but was hoping for a lot more from Dicaprio and Scorcese after seeing The Departed, that's an excellent film that's remake of Infernal affairs a korean film which is well worth watching if you can put with subtitles.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

From Paris with love is good as previous poster said, total cobblers but entertaining and enjoyable.

Watched Hurt Locker the other night as well that's well worth watching if you haven't seen it, didn't think i'd enjoy it, don't usually like films that win awards but that was really good.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

From Paris with Love - Not too bad, Travolta makes it decent and plays a good part. It's like The Transporter and Crank. Far fetched, but worth a watch.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Just seen the advert for the new Chris Morris film Four lions about muslim extremists it looks f*cking hilarious can't wait for that coming out, they'll be absolute uproar about it i think.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Casino... the gangster film with rob dinero.

Brilliant moive


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

badger said:


> Just seen the advert for the new Chris Morris film Four lions about muslim extremists it looks f*cking hilarious can't wait for that coming out, they'll be absolute uproar about it i think.


think they will be an uproar about it, but if it was before the war happened doubt they would be, there are a few films about racism (white racists) but doubt they will be compared to this. saying that romper stomper was a good film, so was this is england and american history x


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

*Shutter Island*

The new Martin Scorsese film, starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Ben Kingsley.

It is awesome, watch the whole of it or youll be very confused lol. It will mess with your mind


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking forward to this.... No Costner and no men in tights...I hope...:laugh:

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1059193881/


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hachiki A dogs Story.

Great film, but hell that is one of the saddest movies I ever saw if not the saddest movie.

Based on a true story.

Man, that made me cry for the longest.

Id suggest NOT watching this one on PCT. :lol:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

tuna_man said:


> *Shutter Island*
> 
> The new Martin Scorsese film, starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Ben Kingsley.
> 
> It is awesome, watch the whole of it or youll be very confused lol. It will mess with your mind


Just watched this, brilliant film! Had me really confused lol


----------

